# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  φταινε οι γονεις που τα παιδια τους βγαινουν ναρκωμανεις κ αλητες

## Macgyver

Οχι δεν τρολλαρω . Ειναι πραγματικο το ερωτημα , διοτι σημερα εγω θειος , αυριο μπαμπας , αυριο εσεις μπαμπαδες κ μαμαδες . Τις πταει . Ειναι θεμα ανατροφης , νοοτροπιας , παιδειας , συναναστροφων , γονιδιων ....τι ?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ολα ειναι σχετικα..Εχουμε δει και παιδια που εμπλεξαν με τα ναρκωτικα που ηταν απο πολυ καλες οικογενειες,που μεγαλωσαν με αγαπη..Πως το λεει ο λαος?Απο ροδα βγαινουν αγκαθια και απο τα αγκαθια ροδα..
Δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη απαντηση για εμενα.

----------


## Macgyver

OK mnimonio , αυριο θα γινεις μητερα , θα τους κανεις το σχετικο κηρυγμα , κ μετα θα εισαι ησυχη ? Εγω καθολου ( για τανηψια μου προς το παρον , που σε 2-3 χρονια θα βρεθουν πιθανον στην επαρχια )

----------


## keep_walking

Ναρκομανεις δεν σημαινει και απαραιτητα αλητες , σημαινει καποιος που εχει μπλεξει και εχει εθιστει σε παρανομες ουσιες. Οσο για τις αιτιες πολυποικιλες μιας και πολυποικιλες ειναι οι προσωπικοτητες καθως και οι εμπειριες του καθενος. Η ενημερωση σιγουρα βοηθαει προς τη θετικη κατευθυνση.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> OK mnimonio , αυριο θα γινεις μητερα , θα τους κανεις το σχετικο κηρυγμα , κ μετα θα εισαι ησυχη ? Εγω καθολου ( για τανηψια μου προς το παρον , που σε 2-3 χρονια θα βρεθουν πιθανον στην επαρχια )


Eχω και εγω ανιψια σε ηλικια "επικινδυνη"..Νομιζω οτι ενας γονιος δεν ησυχαζει ποτε οπως και να εχει,οπως πιστευω επισης οτι δεν μπορεις να εχεις τον απολυτο ελεγχο σε ολα σε οτι αφορα το παιδι σου!Νομιζω το καλυτερο ειναι η επικοινωνια,να ειναι κοντα στο παιδι του καποιος,οχι σαν θηλια ομως.

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=keep_walking;472331]Ναρκομανεις δεν σημαινει και απαραιτητα αλητες ,


KW , σωστη παρατηρηση , λαθος μου που ενεπλεξα τις δυο κατηγοριες . Θα εμμεινω στηον χαρακτηρισμο ' αλητεια ' , με οτι αυτη συνεπαγεται , σαν κοινωνικο προβλημα .

----------


## Macgyver

> Eχω και εγω ανιψια σε ηλικια "επικινδυνη"..Νομιζω οτι ενας γονιος δεν ησυχαζει ποτε οπως και να εχει,οπως πιστευω επισης οτι δεν μπορεις να εχεις τον απολυτο ελεγχο σε ολα σε οτι αφορα το παιδι σου!Νομιζω το καλυτερο ειναι η επικοινωνια,να ειναι κοντα στο παιδι του καποιος,οχι σαν θηλια ομως.


Ποσο κοντα mnimonio , καταλαβαινω βεβαια τι εννοεις , καποια στιγμη θα βρεθουν μονα τους , με παρεες , νορμες κλπ Λεει ο Κeep , η ενημερωση βοηθαει προς την σωστη κατευθυνση . Σωστο . Αρκει ομως ? Τοτε γιατι ειμαστε ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΙ ,στον εφηβικο αλλκολισμο , μετα την Αγγλια ? Γυρναω κανα βραδυ στο Χαλανδρι , κ βλεπω μεθυσμενα παιδια , με τα μισα μου χρονια . Κ ξαναρωταω , ΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΤΑΕΙ ?

----------


## Macgyver

Οσον αφορα ολα αυτα , ναρκωτικα , αλκοολ , αλητεια , ο παιδικος φιλος μου , επαιδευτικος , εχει να παρατηρησει οτι τα σημερινα παιδια ειναι ' αγριεμενα ' , τσαμπουκαδες κ γενικα επιδεικνυουν αντικοινωνικη συμπεριφορα . 
Δεν αναφερομαι στα παιδια ανθρωπων μορφωμενων με καποιο επιπεδο , αλλα στην υπολοιπη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια , χωρις να υπονοοω ρατσισμο .

----------


## diogenis

η κακουργα η κενωνια τα φταιει όλα ναουμ-τα ελεγε ο στελλαρας- ---κ ο θεος λεω εγω

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Tροφη για σκεψη το θεμα σου μαγκαιβερ..Ναι τα σημερινα παιδια ειναι αγριεμενα γιατι μεγαλωσαν αγριεμενα..Γιατι η οικογενεια πλεον δεν υφισταται,αρα δεν υπαρχει και το αναλογο κηρυγμα οπως λες ή συμβουλη που το λεω εγω..Ειναι τεραστιο το ζητημα του τι φταιει,σιγουρα δεν φταιει μονο η οικογενεια αν φταιει και οπου φταιει,ειναι και η κακουργα η κενωνια οπως λεει και ο διογενης κοροιδευτικα,εγω ομως το πιστευω..Και πολλα αλλα που πραγματικα θελουν πολυ σκεψη σοβαρη και συζητηση.Ευχομαι σε τουτο το θεμα να γινει η σοβαρη συζητηση γιατι πραγματικα νιωθω και εγω πως μια μεγαλη μεριδα της νεολαιας (και οχι νεολερας που λενε οι παλιοι..Οι παλιοι που η γενια τους η νεολερα εδραιωσε τουτη την βρωμια σημερα) χανεται!

----------


## κοπέλα93

πολυ ενδιαφερον το θεμα.
η αποψη μου ειναι--> ναι φταινε οι γονεις και το πως αναθρεφουν τα παιδια τους.γιατι αν μεγαλωσει σωστα το παιδι και ζει σε ενα ηρεμο περιβαλλον με σωστες αρχες και δεν υπαρχουν οικογενειακα προβληματα,διαμαχες κ.α. δυσκολα το παιδι να πεσει.
απο κει και περα το παιδι ειναι πως μεγαλωνει τι παρεες εχει και τι χαρακτηρας ειναι.οποτε ναι μεν φταινε οι γονεις αλλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα φταιει ο ιδιος ο ανθρωπος.
μπορει να λυπομαστε σε εισαγωγικα τους ανθρωπους που πεφτουν στα ναρκωτικα αλλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν μπορουμε δυστυχως να τους δικαιολογησουμε γιατι ευθυνονται οι ιδιοι και καταστρεφονται οι ιδιοι.ειναι κριμα στην κυριολεξια.

----------


## μυσπ

Ειναι η ανατροφη ενας απο τους παραγοντες που οδηγουν σε κατι τετοιο

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

alites legontas?Dose mou ena paradeigma aliti ....

----------


## Macgyver

> Tροφη για σκεψη το θεμα σου μαγκαιβερ..Ναι τα σημερινα παιδια ειναι αγριεμενα γιατι μεγαλωσαν αγριεμενα..Γιατι η οικογενεια πλεον δεν υφισταται,αρα δεν υπαρχει και το αναλογο κηρυγμα οπως λες ή συμβουλη που το λεω εγω..Ειναι τεραστιο το ζητημα του τι φταιει,σιγουρα δεν φταιει μονο η οικογενεια αν φταιει και οπου φταιει,ειναι και η κακουργα η κενωνια οπως λεει και ο διογενης κοροιδευτικα,εγω ομως το πιστευω..Και πολλα αλλα που πραγματικα θελουν πολυ σκεψη σοβαρη και συζητηση.Ευχομαι σε τουτο το θεμα να γινει η σοβαρη συζητηση γιατι πραγματικα νιωθω και εγω πως μια μεγαλη μεριδα της νεολαιας (και οχι νεολερας που λενε οι παλιοι..Οι παλιοι που η γενια τους η νεολερα εδραιωσε τουτη την βρωμια σημερα) χανεται!


Αρα λοιπον , δεν ειμαι εγω εγω ο παρανοικος που βλεπω την νεα γενια να παραπαιει mnimonio . Να πω χαιρομαι που συμφωνεις ? θα ειναι σχημα οξυμωρον , εννοωντας οτι δεν χαιρομαι για την κατασταση ( μην παρεξηγηθω )

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=κοπέλα93;472349]πολυ ενδιαφερον το θεμα.
η αποψη μου ειναι--> ναι φταινε οι γονεις και το πως αναθρεφουν τα παιδια τους.γιατι αν μεγαλωσει σωστα το παιδι και ζει σε ενα ηρεμο περιβαλλον με σωστες αρχες και δεν υπαρχουν οικογενειακα προβληματα,διαμαχες κ.α. δυσκολα το παιδι να πεσει.
απο κει και περα το παιδι ειναι πως μεγαλωνει τι παρεες εχει και τι χαρακτηρας ειναι.οποτε ναι μεν φταινε οι γονεις αλλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα φταιει ο ιδιος ο ανθρωπος.


κοπελα93 , δεν ξερω σε ποιο σημειο φταινε οι γονεις ( δεν ειμαι γονεας ) Και οταν λες οτι φταει ο ιδιος ο ανθρωπος , ποιος ανθρωπος απ ολους ? Υπαρχουν ακομα σωστες αρχες ? κ τελικα ξαναθετω το επιμαχο ερωτημα , ποιοι φταινε για την κατρακυλα αυτη ?

----------


## Macgyver

> alites legontas?Dose mou ena paradeigma aliti ....


Ντοubr , τι παραδειγμα να σου δωσω ? δεν το βλεπεις κ μονος σου ? του φιλου μου του εκπαιδευτικου του εχουν χαραξει το αμαξι 3 φορες ( επειδη εδωσε οχι αρεστους βαθμους ) κ επειδη δεν ειναι γεροδεμενος ( αναρωτιεμαι αν ητο τι θα γινοταν ) . Οπως προειπα η νεα γενια ειναι τσαμπουκαδες , ο ορος bullying δεν υπηρχε επι εποχης μου , υπαρχουν συμμοριες αλα ΑΜΕΡΙCA , κ δεν συμμαζευεται το πραμα . ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ .

----------


## ftatl

και τι ψαχνεις να βρεις τη λυση στο προβλημα? για τον ιδιο λογο που υπαρχουν ασθενειες, πολεμοι, φτωχεια υπαρχουν και οι ναρκομανεις και η αλητεια.

----------


## rex

Το θέμα έχει απαντηθεί από την εποχή του Σωκράτη.
Όχι δεν φταίνε οι γονείς.

----------


## marian_m

> Το θέμα έχει απαντηθεί από την εποχή του Σωκράτη.
> Όχι δεν φταίνε οι γονείς.


Αυτό είπε ο Σωκράτης; Πώς ακριβώς το διατύπωσε; Καλό είναι όταν πετάμε κάτι να το υποστηρίζουμε με ανάλογα επιχειρήματα. 

Γιατί δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση ότι στη διαμόρφωση της προσωπικότητάς μας, τον βασικότερο ρόλο παίζει η ανατροφή και διαπαιδαγώγησή μας. Άρα, οι πιο υπεύθυνοι για το πόση αγάπη θα πάρουμε, ποιες αρχές και αξίες θα έχουμε, είναι πρώτα οι γονείς (ή όποιοι τέλος πάντων μας μεγάλωσαν) και μετά οι δάσκαλοι στα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής μας. Έπειτα έρχονται οι φίλοι.

Αυτή είναι και η θέση της σύγχρονης ψυχολογίας, αν και πολλά από αυτά που υποστηρίζει έχουν ήδη διατυπωθεί από την εποχή του Σωκράτη (μιας και αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω).

Βεβαίως, πέρα από τη διαπαιδαγώγηση, σημαντικό ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση της προσωπικότητάς μας παίζει η κληρονομικότητα και τα γονίδιά μας. Αυτά όμως, σίγουρα προέρχονται από τους βιολογικούς γονείς μας.

----------


## rex

Αγαπητή Marian, στο βιβλίο του Πλάτωνα "Πρωταγόρας" γίνεται, ως συνήθως, συζήτηση μεταξύ του Σωκράτη και του σοφιστή Πρωταγόρα, με αντικείμενο εάν διδάσκεται η αρετή ή όχι.
Εστιάζουν, πλην των άλλων, σε παραδείγματα σε παιδιά που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση, ως αναμενόταν, με τους γονείς τους των οποίων η εν γένει συμπεριφορά, μόρφωση, γενναιότητα, σωφροσύνη κ.λ.π. απέχουν έτη φωτός με αυτήν των παιδιών.
Τώρα πρέπει να διαβάσεις το βιβλίο για να κατανοήσεις τι λέω ή μάλλον τι λέει ο Σωκράτης.
Αυτό για το "πέταγμα" που έκανα σε προηγούμενο post.
Τώρα, στην δεύτερη και τρίτη παράγραφο του μηνύματός σου, κάνεις λόγο για τον ρόλο των γονιών, έστω τον βασικότερο, στην διαμόρφωση της προσωπικότητας των παιδιών και κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αντικρούσει εντελώς, ναι γιατί έτσι θέλει η σύγχρονη ψυχολογία και η κοινωνιολογία.
Στην τέταρτη παρ. όμως διατηρείς επιφυλάξεις και κάνεις λόγο για κληρονομικότητα και γενετικούς παράγοντες, που ως γνωστόν πάνε πολύ πίσω από τους γονείς.
Τι να πω? Ο συνδυασμός διαπαιδαγώγησης και γονιδίων? Μόνο γονιδίων ή μόνο διαπαιδαγώγησης? 
Πάντως θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω την άποψή μου για να μην πω την γνώμη, ότι οι γονείς δεν φταίνε.

----------


## marian_m

> Στην τέταρτη παρ. όμως διατηρείς επιφυλάξεις και κάνεις λόγο για κληρονομικότητα και γενετικούς παράγοντες, που ως γνωστόν πάνε πολύ πίσω από τους γονείς.
> Τι να πω? Ο συνδυασμός διαπαιδαγώγησης και γονιδίων? Μόνο γονιδίων ή μόνο διαπαιδαγώγησης? 
> Πάντως θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω την άποψή μου για να μην πω την γνώμη, ότι οι γονείς δεν φταίνε.


Όλα συντελούν στη διαμόρφωση της προσωπικότητάς μας και τα γονίδια και το περιβάλλον στο οποίο μεγαλώσαμε. Ανάλογα με το δυναμικό του κάθε ατόμου μπορεί να παίζει μεγαλύτερο ρόλο το ένα ή το άλλο. 
Για παράδειγμα, ένας τυφλός, δεν θα μπορέσει να γίνει ζωγράφος, όσο κι αν βρέθηκε στο κατάλληλο περιβάλλον και είχε τα ερεθίσματα. Μπορεί όμως να γίνει μουσικός.
Δεν διατηρώ λοιπόν επιφυλάξεις, αντιθέτως πιστεύω ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τον μεγαλύτερο ρόλο τον παίζει η διαπαιδαγώγηση. Αυτή θα φέρει στην επιφάνεια και συχνά θα μεγεθύνει, το καλό ή το κακό του χαρακτήρα μας.
Βεβαίως το θέμα σηκώνει μεγάλη κουβέντα. 
Συχνά βλέπουμε παραδείγματα όπου εκ πρώτης όψεως μας φαίνονται περίεργα.
Δηλαδή, από "καλούς" ανθρώπους να βγαίνουν "κακά" παιδιά και το αντίθετο.
Όμως, το να είσαι καλός και έντιμος λ.χ. δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα θα είσαι και σωστός γονιός. Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει καλές προθέσεις αλλά να μην ξέρει τον σωστό τρόπο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι με την ανάπτυξη της ψυχολογίας, αναθεωρήθηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό ο σωστός τρόπος διαπαιδαγώγησης. Πριν από όχι και πολλά χρόνια, το να εκδηλώνεις την αγάπη σου στο μικρό παιδί θεωρούνταν λάθος γιατί το κακομαθαίνεις και το κάνεις μαμόθρεφτο. Σήμερα αυτό έχει απολύτως καταρριφθεί.
Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση πάλι, παιδιά που υπέφεραν από "κακούς" γονείς, πολύ συχνά προσπαθούν να μην κάνουν το ίδιο στα δικά τους παιδιά.
Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι είναι σπάνιες οι περιπτώσεις (αν υπάρχουν) που ο τρόπος που μεγάλωσε ένα παιδί, δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο στην μετέπειτα εξέλιξή του. Ειδικότερα για τις εξαρτήσεις, όπως τα ναρκωτικά και το αλκοόλ, είναι γνωστό ότι αποτελούν αναπληρώσεις συναισθηματικών ελλείψεων. Ένα παιδί που νιώθει πλήρες, μπορεί να μπλέξει σε κάποια ευάλωτη φάση της ζωής του -συνήθως εφηβεία-, αλλά δεν θα μείνει εκεί. 
Οι χειρότερες περιπτώσεις είναι αυτές που υπάρχει προδιάθεση, κληρονομικότητα, αλλά και άσχημο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον. Αυτές είναι και οι περισσότερες.

----------


## Macgyver

Ωραιο ποστ Μαριον . Να προσθεσω κ αλλον εναν πιθανο λογο . Τα σημερινα παιδια ' σπανε ' στο διαβασμα ( κατι αγνωστο παλαιοτερα ) με αποτελεσμα να στερουνται την απαραιτητη ανα-ψυχη , να καταπιεζονται , με αγνωστες ψυχικες επιπτωσεις ( οχι καλες ) , κ ολα αυτα για ενα καθολου ευοιωνο μελλον . 
Μου αρεσε κ το ποστ του mnimonio .

----------


## Macgyver

> και τι ψαχνεις να βρεις τη λυση στο προβλημα? για τον ιδιο λογο που υπαρχουν ασθενειες, πολεμοι, φτωχεια υπαρχουν και οι ναρκομανεις και η αλητεια.



ftatl , δεν καταλαβα πως τα συνδεεις ολα αυτα .

----------


## marian_m

> Αγαπητή Marian, στο βιβλίο του Πλάτωνα "Πρωταγόρας" γίνεται, ως συνήθως, συζήτηση μεταξύ του Σωκράτη και του σοφιστή Πρωταγόρα, με αντικείμενο εάν διδάσκεται η αρετή ή όχι.
> Εστιάζουν, πλην των άλλων, σε παραδείγματα σε παιδιά που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση, ως αναμενόταν, με τους γονείς τους των οποίων η εν γένει συμπεριφορά, μόρφωση, γενναιότητα, σωφροσύνη κ.λ.π. απέχουν έτη φωτός με αυτήν των παιδιών.
> Τώρα πρέπει να διαβάσεις το βιβλίο για να κατανοήσεις τι λέω ή μάλλον τι λέει ο Σωκράτης.


Όσον αφορά τον "Πρωταγόρα" του Πλάτωνα τον οποίο έχω διαβάσει, δεν βλέπω να προκύπτει από πουθενά αυτό που υποστηρίζεις, ότι δηλαδή οι γονείς δεν παίζουν κανένα ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση του χαρακτήρα των παιδιών τους.
Αντιθέτως, ο Σωκράτης, πιστεύοντας ότι η πολιτική αρετή διδάσκεται, υποστηρίζει το αντίθετο, προκειμένου να αναγκάσει τον Πρωταγόρα να επιχειρηματολογήσει πάνω σε αυτό και να ελέγξει την σοφιστική του ικανότητα.
Είναι γνωστή η διαλεκτική μέθοδος του Σωκράτη, κατά την οποία ο συνομιλητής του οδηγείται με "τεχνάσματα" να καταλήξει μόνος του σε αυτό που θέλει να πει ο Σωκράτης.
Σε μια επιπόλαια ανάγνωση κειμένων του Πλάτωνα, μπορεί να προκύψουν πολλές παρανοήσεις.

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

Σιγουρα για οτι συμβαινει στο πλανητη δεν φταινε οι γονεις...δεν πιστευω οτι το 2014 υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να μην ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ τι σου προκαλουν τα ναρκωτικα..ειναι επιλογη του καθε ενα απο εμας να πεσει λοιπον..ποσα παιδια ξεκινησαν τα ναρκωτικα απο περιεργεια, μαγκια κτλ..?που μεγαλωσαν σε ενα φυσιολογικο περιβαλον..σε μια οικογενεια σωστη?ζουμε σε μια εποχη που τα ναρκωτικα δεν ειναι κατι το καινουργιο..ειναι αναμεσα μας παμπολα χρονια..στην ερωτηση λοιπον ποιος η τι φταιει,μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να την αντικαταστησουμε με "τι μπορω να κανω"?

----------


## favvel

είπα να μην ξαναγράψω αλλά μ'ενδιαφέρει το θέμα καθ'ότι προσπαθούμε να εξηγήσουμε την ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά..κατ'επέκταση είναι σα να προσπαθούμε να ελέγξουμε τον άνθρωπο..γι'αυτό κιόλας όσο εξελίσσεται η ψυχολογία τόσο πιο ελεγχόμενος θα είναι και ο άνθρωπος στο μέλλον..
Η άποψή μου είναι ότι ουδείς εκών κακός..δλδ όλοι έχουμε καλή προαίρεση..
Τώρα αν συμβαίνει το κακό αυτό εξηγείται από ένα σωρό παράγοντες που τους αναφέρατε κιόλας..
δλδ οι άλλοι επηρεάζουν το άτομο και το οδηγούν να κάνει κάτι κακό γιατί απλά όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι διαφορετικοί μεταξύ τους και σκέφτονται με διαφορετικό τρόπο..
Όλοι αυτοί παράγοντες είναι εξωτερικοί παράγοντες..εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα..
Η φύση μας δλδ είναι να είμαστε καλοί όταν βρισκόμαστε απαθείς και ανεπηρέαστοι από οποιονδήποτε εξωτερικό παράγοντα γι'αυτό ίσως όσοι θέλουν να φτάσουν το θεό προσπαθούν να μένουν μόνοι τους όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται,γι'αυτό γίνονται μοναχοί,γι'αυτό προσπαθούσαν κάποιοι να φτάσουν σε νιρβάνα.. 
Βέβαια η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αυτός ο τρόπος να φτάσεις το θεό είναι και ο πιο εύκολος..
Ο πιο δύσκολος είναι να μείνεις στον κόσμο και να μπορείς να παραμένεις καλός με τόσα κακά για σένα ερεθίσματα που θα έχεις..αυτό είναι το στοίχημα του ανθρώπου..
Για παράδειγμα εμένα με νευριάζει ο πατέρας μου..χωρίς να μου έχει κάνει τπτ μου σπάει τα νεύρα..
Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως ο πατέρας μου προκαλεί τα ίδια συναισθήματα και στους άλλους..
Είναι και θέμα χημείας δλδ..
Τα παιδιά που γρατζούνισαν το αυτοκίνητο του δασκάλου τους δεν το έκαναν απλά γιατί τους έβαλε κακούς βαθμούς αλλά πιο πολύ γιατί δεν συμπαθούσαν το δάσκαλο..
Αν ήταν ένας άλλος δάσκαλος που επίσης θα τους έβαζε κακούς βαθμούς αλλά που θα τον συμπαθούσαν,θα τον σέβονταν ό,τι και να τους έκανε..
Εγώ αυτό πιστεύω..ότι είναι θέμα με ποιους θα ταιριάξεις στη ζωή σου για να έχεις μαι καλή ζωή..
Μπορεί δλδ να βρεθεί στο δρόμο σου ένας άνθρωπος που θα σε ρίξει τόσο πολύ ψυχολογικά που να θες να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου και να πάρεις ναρκωτικά ή να παχύνεις πολύ..βέβαια τα ναρκωτικά τα παίρνουν τα παιδιά για να είναι ιν στην παρέα αλλά κι αυτός είναι ένας λόγος..είναι μια προσπάθεια να ταιριάξεις..με άτομα που ίσως δεν ταιριάζεις γι'αυτό προσπαθείς να κερδίσεις την αποδοχή με αυτόν τον ηλίθιο τρόπο..
Όποιοι άνθρωποι ταιριάζουν μεταξύ τους πράγμα πολύ σπάνιο,δεν έχουν ανάγκη να κάνουν κακό ο ένας στον άλλον ή στον εαυτό τους..παράδειγμα τα πολύ αγαπημένα ζευγάρια που γερνάνε μαζί..είναι θέμα χημείας..
Το κακό είτε στρέφεται προς τους άλλους είτε προς τον εαυτό είναι το ίδιο..
Αιτία λοιπόν είναι κάποιος άλλος που θέλουμε να εξοντώσουμε(είτε με το να εξοντώσουμε τον εαυτό μας)με τον οποίο δεν ταιριάζουμε σε καμία περίπτωση!!

----------


## κοπέλα93

παιδιά,αυτό το παράδειγμα με το Σωκράτη και τον Πρωταγόρα θεωρώ πως δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα και είναι ατυχές.μιλούσε για αρετή και δε σχετίζεται με αυτό.....
σίγουρα φταίνε οι γονείς στο πως θα διαπαιδαγωγήσουν τα παιδιά τους και τι αρχές θα τους δώσουν.για παιδιά δεν έλεγε πουθενά..οπότε πού κολλάει; τέσπα.και τα παιδιά από ένα
σημείο και μετά όταν ενηλικιώνονται έχουν το βάρος πάνω τους

----------


## ftatl

Μαγκαιβερ, μπορει να μην συνδεονται αμεσα αλλα λογικο ειναι σε ενα κοσμο που υπαρχει φτωχεια, πολεμοι, ασθενειες να υπαρχουν και ναρκομανεις και αλητες. 

οσο για το τι φταιει η κενωνια οπως ειπε και καποιος οπου χαρακτηριστικο της ειναι η ελλειψη παιδειας, και ελλειψη ευαισθητοποιησης σε τετοια θεματα. δεν φερει ευθυνη μονο ο γονιος αλλα και το εκπαιδευτικο συστημα, μηπως γινεται ενημερωση στα σχολεια για το θεμα των ναρκωτικων για τη σχολικη βια και γενικοτερα για θεματα που απασχολουν το κοινωνικο συνολο? Η ελλειψη κοινωνικου κρατους ειναι υπευθυνη υπαρχουν καποιες οργανωσεις αλλα μονο οταν γινει το κακο προληψη δεν υπαρχει σε κανενα τομεα.

----------


## ftatl

εδω δεν υπαρχει προληψη για το καπνισμα και το αλκοολ θα υπαρχει για τα ναρκωτικα?

----------


## giorgos panou

Αν υπαρχουν γονεις εδώ, η αν διαβαζουν μαμαδες κι μπαμπαδες θα σας ελεγα να το ξανα σκεφτητε λιγάκι το θεμα με τα ναρκωτικα! σεβομαι απολυτα των αγονα ,σεβομαι την δυσκολια που περνα καποιος για να μεγαλωσει ένα παιδι ,ποσο μαλον στα χρονια που ζουμε οπου οι δυσκολιες είναι αμετριτες,οπου αναγκαζοντε να χασουν κάθε ελευθερη τους ωρα για να προσφερουν στα παιδια τους οσα πιο πολλα μπορουν. ειστε πραγματικα ηρωες οσοι κανετε όλα αυτά! δυστυχως όμως υπαρχουν και οι γονεις που δεν το χουν , βλέπετε, υπαρχει αδει αοδηγσης, αδεια για το παραμικρο, όπως και σχολη για κάθε τι, για να καμεις παιδια που είναι το πιο υπευθηνο πραμα δεν υπαρχει τυποτα!! ετσι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι - όπως παρα τριχα κι εγω πριν χρονια - οπου σαν κι εμενα θα μεγαλωναμε έναν ανθρωπο μια ψυχουλα χωρις καμια γνωση κι δυνατοτητα για αυτό!!προσωπικα ευτυχως δεν εγινε ,αλλα δυστυχως πολλοι αλλοι εγιναν.
Γνωμημου είναι ότι πρωτα από όλα, κανενα παιδακι δεν γεννιετε εγκληματιας, αλητης. Αυτά τα πιστευε καποιος κυριος μελαγρινος με ένα κοφτο μουστακι , ενας τρελος οπου από δεκανεας εγινε αρχηγος της πιο αιματηρης πολεμικης μηχανης που γνωρησε η ιστορια!! εγινε ο εφιάλτης σε κάθε φιλη!
ετσι λοιπον κανενα μωρακι δεν εχει μεσα του μισος!! αυτό του το δινει η κοινωνια! δλδη οι γονεις του, όταν ακουει συνεχεια τον μπαμπα να βριζει κι να κατηγορει που δεν εχουνε να φανε τους ξενους!! στο σχολειο όταν οι δάσκαλοι του το παραπληροφορουν με τα μαθηματα ιστοριας!!,όταν οι καθηγητές του δεν του μεταφερουν την σωστη γνωση!! το πως να μαθει να ξεχωριζει το καλο από το κακο!!ποιο παιδακι εχει μεσα του μισος??? ε??? εμεις του το δινουμε!!! αν μαθει ότι "μισος" είναι ο πονος κι ο φονιας των ομορφων συναισθηματων θα το θελησει πωτες? δε νομιζω!! αν μαθει τι είναι "ΚΑΛΟ" κι τι είναι το "ΚΑΚΟ" θα καμει πωτες κακο σε καποιο άλλο παιδακι? δεν νομιζω!! βεβαια υπαρχουν και οι εξερεσεις που εχουν όμως να κανουν με την υγεια , μπορει ένα παιδακι να εχει καποια ψυχικη νοσο, άλλο εκει.
Οσο για τις ουσιες, φιλοι μου γονεις , εδώ και καποια χρονια η επιστημη -ακομα και η αστυνομια πλεον- αναγνωριζει ως αρρωστια την "εξαρτηση ουσιων" 
Οι νεοι που πεφτουν εκει ,οπου συνηθως είναι από τα 13-18, δεν νομιζω να λεμε ότι εχουν πληρης συνηδηση ?ε? ένα παιδι σε αυτή την ηλικια είναι πολύ ευκολο να καμει την βλακεια. σε αυτή την ηλικια λοιπον τα εφοδια , "τα οπλα" που εχει παρει πιο πολύ από το σπιτι του είναι αυτά που θα το καμουν να αμυνθεί στον πολεμο των ναρκωτικών. Αμα εχει μαθει από μικρο ,αν οι γονεις του του μαθαιναν από μικρουλι να ξεχωριζει τους κινδυνους!!να μπορει να βρησκει τα ορια της παρεας, να ξερει ότι η "αγαπη" εχει αμεση κι συνεχης σχεση με την υγεια!! οπου υγεια είναι κι πνευματικη!!αν λοιπον ξερει ότι πρωτα αγαπάει τον εαυτο του!!!!!!!!!! αρα την υγειατου!!!!!και μετα αγαπάει τους αλλους!! δεν νομιζω λοιπον να βαλει καποια σκονη στο σωματου!!! ,αν ξερει ότι το να εισαι ελευθερος ανθρωπος!! σημαινει να μην εχεις κανενος είδους "εξαρτηση" ουτε από ουσιες ουτε από ανθρώπους!!! γτ. και οι κακες παρεες είναι ένα ειδος εξάρτησης!! ο αδύναμος πιτσιρικος θελει μια παρεα , από ξεθτομαγκες για να κερδισει την αναγνωρηση κι να κατακτηση την γκομενα του σχολειου!! όλα αυτά κι πολλα αλλα οπου οι γνωστες θα τα πουν σωστα όχι όπως εγω. όλα αυτά λοιπον τα μαθαινει από γονεις!!!!!!! αν δεν του τα πουν ποιος φταιει??????????
Όμως πρεπει να ξερουμε ότι δεν πεφτουν ολοι στα ναρκωτικα με τον ιδιο τροπο.συνηθος το πανε ιεραρχικα, δλδη από τα μαλακα στα σκληρα!, κι σε μικρες ηλικιες. Όμως δεν είναι όλα ετσι, υπαρχουν ατομα που την επαθαν πιο μεγαλη ηλικια, δεν είναι όλα από ανεμελιά , η από απηθαρχια, υπαρχουν παιδια οπου ενώ τα ζουσαν τα ναρκωτικα δεν επιναν , ηταν αθλητες!!, οπου επεσαν κατευθιαν στην ηρωινη!! υπαρχουν δυστυχως παιδια οπου εχουν καποια ατυχια!! οπου τους λοιπουν καποια στοιχεια στον εγκεφαλο τους και αυτά -αφου κανεις δεν τα πηγε να τα εξετασει γιατρος,αλλα κι να το εκανε θελει πολλες εξετασεις, όχι μια διαγνωση από ψυχιατρο μνο- υπαρχουν λοιπον παιδια οπου μεσα από την ηρωινη μπορεσαν κι βρηκαν την "εξοδο"από την "μαυριλα" όμως στην αρχη ,αφου ισως νομιζαν ότι το ελεγχουν!!είναι πολλες και διαφορες οι αιτιες οπου καποιος εμπλεξε με τις ουσιες!! δεν είναι ολοι από αναγκη να κανουν τους μαγκες!!όπως ευκολα λετε!! είναι πολύ αδικο αυτό!! να λετε ότι "αα καλα, ηθελε να γινει ετσι, αφου ηξερε τι θα παθει, ας προσεχε" αληθεια πως το λετε αυτό???????? ΔΛΔΗ ΤΟΣΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΙΘΑΝΕΙ ,ΤΟΣΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΜΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΓΚΑ?????????? ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ??? ΙΣΩΣ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΙ ΣΩΣΤΟΙ!!! όμως δεν είναι όλα ετσι, υπαρχουν εκει εξω πολλες διαφωρετικες ιστοριες!! κι μονο αν μπει στο σπιτι σας θα αλλαξετε γνωμη!!κι παλυ όμως μερικοι για να αποφυγουν τις ευθηνες που εχουν ,ακομα κι τα παιδια τους θα ΤΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΟΥΝ ΕΞΩ!! ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΟΧΟΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΓΙΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ!!!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΩΡΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ!! ΚΙ ΓΕΛΟΥΣΑΝ!!!!!!!!
ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!! κι δεν μηλαω ,ουτε ασχολιεμε με οσους είναι κοινωνικοι ρατσιστες!οσους όμως εχουν παιδια θα περημενα να είναι πιο ευαίσθητοι!! λοιπον καλο θα είναι να ειμαστε πιο στοργικοι στα νεα παιδια, για τους μεγαλους δεν το λεω, π,χ, για μενα δεν υπαρχει λογος , δεν περημενω κανενος την στοργη και δεν την θελω!!ουτε την βοηθεια ουτε την καλη κουβεντα θελω, αλλα ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## δελφίνι

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι δεν φταίει κανείς είναι στο παιδί και πως θα σου βγει.

----------


## rex

marian? Please.
Που είδες εσύ γραμμένο ότι υποστηρίζω ότι οι γονείς δεν παίζουν "κανένα ρόλο" στην διαμόρφωση του χαρακτήρα των παιδιών τους?
Πες μου που.
Μήπως διαβάζεις λίγο "επιπόλαια"?
Ποιο είναι το αρχικό ερώτημα?
Αν φταίνε οι γονείς για τα ναρκωτικά και την αλητεία. Σωστά?
Εγώ είπα όχι και ανέφερα το βιβλίο Πρωταγόρας, κάνοντας σαφή μνεία σε "παραδείγματα παιδιών" της αρχαίας Αθήνας που δεν είχαν αντίστοιχη συμπεριφορική σχέση με τους γονείς τους.
Τώρα πες μου αν έχεις και phd στην φιλοσοφία.
Δικαιούσαι να με κρίνεις ότι "διαβάζω επιπόλαια" τον Πλάτωνα, επειδή εσύ έχεις άλλη γνώμη?
Μου την έπεσες εξ αρχής, κατηγορώντας με ότι "πετάω" κάτι χωρίς επιχειρήματα και όταν σου τα παρέθεσα, διαστρεβλώνεις τα γραφόμενα, κάνοντας και ανάλυση της "διαλεκτικής" μεθόδου του Σωκράτη, η οποία σε πληροφορώ δεν ακολουθείται στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο αλλά η Σωκρατική (μαιευτική) μέθοδος, η οποία, σε συνδυασμό με τη χρήση της ειρωνείας, αποτελούσε χαρακτηριστικό της σωκρατικής διδασκαλίας. 
Σύμφωνα με τη μέθοδο αυτή, ο Σωκράτης κατά τις συζητήσεις του, προσποιούμενος την πλήρη άγνοια για το θέμα που συζητούσε κάθε φορά, προσπαθούσε μέσα από ερωτήσεις να εκμαιεύσει την αλήθεια από τον συνομιλητή του.
Εδώ είναι ένα Forum και όχι αμφιθέατρο πανεπιστημίου και διάλογος φοιτητή-καθηγητή.
Θα σε παρακαλέσω, γράψε την άποψή σου για το θέμα και μην κάνεις χαρακτηρισμούς του τύπου "πετάγματα" "επιπολαιότητες" κ.λ.π.
Τουλάχιστον όχι σε ότι γράφω εγώ.

----------


## μαρκελα

Με συνεχές διάβασμα κι ενημέρωση, με περισσότερες σχολές γονέων, όπου εννοείται ότι οι γονείς συμμετέχουν... 
γενικότερα τα προβλήματα της κοινωνίας πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσαν να περιοριστούν, γιατί η φύση του ανθρώπου είναι
να μπορεί να λειτουργεί και να ζει ισορροπημένα κι όχι σαν "ανάπηρος" και μόνιμα ανίκανος...

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο ρόλο του γονιού, είμαστε αυτοδίδακτοι, παίζοντας δυστυχώς μ' ανθρώπινες ζωές κι 
εφαρμόζοντας αλίμονο κι ό,τι στραβό/λάθος μας έμαθαν οι δικοί μας οι γονείς, αλλά και το ανεπαρκές σύστημα εκπαίδευσης.

Κι όσο για τον Σωκράτη έλεγε επίσης, ότι "ουδείς εκών κακός=άχρηστος" κι επίσης ότι η "κακία=αχρηστία είναι η άγνοια"
Εννοούσε πως κι έξυπνος να γεννηθεί κάποιος σ' ένα περιβάλλον με βλάκες, μάλλον βλάκας θα καταντήσει παρά τη θέλησή του,
ενώ αν γεννιόταν σε περιβάλλον με ξύπνιους απ' το λήθαργο... τότε πιθανόν να γινόταν και περισσότερο ευφυής.
Τώρα για το περί άγνοιας, προφανώς εννοούσε ότι αν ο άνθρωπος που είναι άχρηστος
γνώριζε την πραγματικότητα=αλήθεια, τότε θα επιζητούσε την γνώση για να γίνει χρηστός και χρήσιμος, γιατί αυτός είναι
εξάλλου κι ο προορισμός μας... θα έλεγα καλύτερα ο θεϊκός προορισμός μας... αλλά θα πέσουν οι άθεες του φόρουμ να με φάνε... :p 

Και δύο χαρακτηριστικά περιστατικά από την βιογραφία του, που ίσως δίνουν κι απάντηση στο θέμα αυτό:
-Όταν είδε κάποτε ο Σωκράτης κάποιον να χτυπάει τον υπηρέτη του τον ρώτησε το γιατί, τότε του απάντησε αυτός επειδή 
ο υπηρέτης του είναι λαιμαργότατος, βλακότατος, φιλαργυρότατος και οκνηρότατος. Και του λέει ο Σωκράτης 
«τότε ποιος από τους δύο χρειάζεται περισσότερο ξυλοκόπημα, εσύ ή ο υπηρέτης σου;»

-Ένας μεθυσμένος κάποτε επιτέθηκε στον Σωκράτη και τον χτύπησε, με αποτέλεσμα το πρόσωπο του να πρηστεί. Ο Σωκράτης 
δεν τον σταμάτησε, απλά μετά έγραψε στο πρόσωπό του το όνομα του μεθυσμένου για να το βλέπει ο κόσμος, όπως δηλαδή
ο γλύπτης κι ο κάθε δημιουργός βάζει τ' όνομά του στο έργο του...

----------


## marian_m

> marian? Please.
> *Που είδες εσύ γραμμένο ότι υποστηρίζω ότι οι γονείς δεν παίζουν "κανένα ρόλο" στην διαμόρφωση του χαρακτήρα των παιδιών τους?
> Πες μου που.*
> Μήπως διαβάζεις λίγο "επιπόλαια"?
> Ποιο είναι το αρχικό ερώτημα?
> Αν φταίνε οι γονείς για τα ναρκωτικά και την αλητεία. Σωστά?
> Εγώ είπα όχι και ανέφερα το βιβλίο Πρωταγόρας, κάνοντας σαφή μνεία σε "παραδείγματα παιδιών" της αρχαίας Αθήνας που δεν είχαν αντίστοιχη συμπεριφορική σχέση με τους γονείς τους.


Να εδώ. Και δεν ξέρω αν εγώ διαβάζω επιπόλαια, πάντως αυτή είναι σίγουρα μια επιπόλαιη απάντηση.



> Το θέμα έχει απαντηθεί από την εποχή του Σωκράτη. Δεν φταίνε οι γονείς.


Εκτός αν εννοείς, ότι, ναι μεν οι γονείς παίζουν ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση των παιδιών, αλλά δεν φταίνε αν τα παιδιά τους μπλέξουν με ναρκωτικά, αλκοόλ κλπ. Και ότι, αυτό ειδικά έχει απαντηθεί μέσα στον "Πρωταγόρα".
Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε παρακολουθήσω. 
Όσο για την άποψή μου την έχω εκθέσει. Δεν έχω τίποτα να συμπληρώσω επ' αυτού.
Μόνο να ξαναπώ αυτό που ίσως απαντάει σε αυτό που προφανώς προσπαθείς να πεις, ότι δηλαδή δεν φτάνει κάποιος γονιός να έχει αρετές και καλό χαρακτήρα για να μεγαλώσει σωστά τα παιδιά του, θα πρέπει να ξέρει και πώς να τα διαπαιδαγωγήσει σωστά. Οπότε, ναι κάποιες φορές συμβαίνει από σωστούς ανθρώπους να προκύψουν προβληματικά παιδιά.
Δε νομίζω όμως ότι χρειάζεται να έχει κάποιος phd στη φιλοσοφία να κρίνει ότι το συγκεκριμένο -μεμονωμένο- παράδειγμα που φέρνεις για να δικαιολογήσεις την παραπάνω φράση σου, "ότι δεν φταίνε οι γονείς", είναι άτοπο.
Όταν μάλιστα είναι γνωστό ότι η σημασία που έδινε ο αρχαιοελληνικός πολιτισμός, και ο ίδιος ο Σωκράτης, στη σωστή διαπαιδαγώγηση και καλλιέργεια του ανθρώπου. Καθόλου τυχαία βέβαια. 
Τώρα, αν το θέμα σου είναι να αναλύσουμε τον "Πρωαταγόρα", εγώ θα προτιμούσα αν αναλύσουμε τον "Φαίδωνα", το βρίσκω πιο ενδιαφέρον για τα γούστα μου.;)

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Ντοubr , τι παραδειγμα να σου δωσω ? δεν το βλεπεις κ μονος σου ? του φιλου μου του εκπαιδευτικου του εχουν χαραξει το αμαξι 3 φορες ( επειδη εδωσε οχι αρεστους βαθμους ) κ επειδη δεν ειναι γεροδεμενος ( αναρωτιεμαι αν ητο τι θα γινοταν ) . Οπως προειπα η νεα γενια ειναι τσαμπουκαδες , ο ορος bullying δεν υπηρχε επι εποχης μου , υπαρχουν συμμοριες αλα ΑΜΕΡΙCA , κ δεν συμμαζευεται το πραμα . ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ .


Kalispera se olous....Gia akomi mia fora (egina kourastikos) tha zitiso siggnomi gia ta greeklish. :) 

Sto thema mas.Diabasa sxedon ola ta sxolia.Macgyver den ksero ti na protopo.Prota apo ola den gnorizo tin ilikia sou (tha ithela na ti matho) alla tha sou miliso gia mena pou eimai 27 kai den blepo kati to toso tragiko opos ta anafereis.Prota apo ola to bullying upirxe kai stin genia sou,an eisai megaliteros alla den to iksere kaneis giati polu apla DEN TO GNORIZE KANEIS.APLA YPIRXE....einai dld san mia arrostia pou tin exeis alla mexri na kaneis tis eksetaseis de to gnorizeis.Etsi einai kai me ta psixologika.Kapote eleges apla ''psixikes asthenies'' ki elegan ''NA O TRELOS''......!!!Pleon nomizo einai akomi tabboo alla toulaxiston eimaste se kalo dromo.En oligis proupirxan ta psixologika alla KANEIS DE TO GNORIZE,opos yparxoun ki alla kai de ta gnorizoume kai me ton kairo kai me diafora megala muala tha ginoun gnosta se olous mas kai to kalitero,tha brethei kai lusi.

Sti synexeia exo na sou po ola pigainoun kala.Diladh tha prepei na gyrisoume sto mesaiona?I tha prepei na gurisoume se epoxes arenon-thileon?I tha prepei na gyrisoume stis epoxes pou koumanto kanan oi mpatsoi?I tha prepei na gyrisoume se epoxes pou oi kathigites dernan tous mathites?I tha prepei na gyrisoume se epoxes pou i gynaika itan spiti,paidia,douleies kai ksilo?GIa skepsou ligo?
Rotises ti nea genia giati einai tsampoukades?Rotises giati antidroun?Ti kalitero apo ena paidi na antidrasei?Blepeis oti autoi ,oi tsampoukades opos tous apokaleis,exoun toulaxiston mesa tous tin antidrasi kai tin oreksi gia zoi.Ayto den exei na kanei se kanena kommati me to bullying.Giati polu apla ESY EISAI AYTOS POU PREPEI NA ANTIMETOPISEIS TO BULLYING KI OXI TA PAIDIA TA IDIA.ESY PREPEI NA KANEIS KATI GIA NA TOUS DOSEIS NA TO KATALABOUN I GIA NA BGALOUN KAPOU TIN ENERGEIA TOUS KAI TA NEYRA TOUS.
PROSEKSE ME.....ESY...KI EGO...KAI OLOI .

Mathame tora kai ta rixnoume ola stis oikogeneies.Oikogeneies pou pleon moxthoun kai piezonte kathimerina gia ta pagia eksoda,kai einai ena bima prin tin katastrofi..kai tin oikonomiki kai tin oikogeneiaki.Ti xrono na exoun gia ta paidia?Ti oreksi na exoun?Pou na broune kouragio otan trexoun apo do ki apo kei?Pos?Sta logia?Sta logia oloi mporoun,molis erxetai o kairos gia prakseis omos ...
Pou einai i paideia?Pou einai i diapedagogisi?Pou einai i neolaia?Pou tin exeis?To exeis skeftei?
Sxoleio,kathigites...ti kanoun?Ti paideia prosferoun?Apla na teleiosei to 8oro ki ante geia.Etsi ki allios ta paidia tha ta mathoun sto frontistirio.

Alitheia den ksero ti na sou protopo.Den ksero katarxin an aksizei ton kopo na ta po otan kapoios milaei gia symories kai gia alites!!!Gia paidakia pou mporeis einai eyalota apo pantou....
An anarotiesai ti mporeis na kaneis i san ti mporeis na kaneis sou proteino na deis ayto http://www.exandasdocumentaries.com/...-sozontas-zoes kai na diabaseis kai tin istoria tou...!!!

Alla de nomizo to EL SISTEMA na sou leei kati,giati polu apla milas gia alites kai gia summories........!!!

KATO TA XERIA APO TI NEOLAIA....!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

...kai sunexizo kai diabazo kai ton titlo kai sixenomai akomi perissotero ton aera pou anapneo.Giati muala san ta dika sou einai pliopsifia.....
GIATI O KATHENAS SE AYTI TI KOLOKOINONIA EXEI APOPSI KAI TO XEIROTERO TIN THEOREI KAI SOSTI......!!!To olgaki gia paradeigma leei tin apopsi tis (de thimamai akribos ti grafei) alla i idia einai mesa sta problimata kai den kserei ti tis ginetai.Ennoo pos den mporei o kathenas na leei apla tin mparoufa tou apla gia na tin pei kai DEN KRINO KANENAN AYTI TI STIGMH....alla de ginetai ti mia stigmi na anebazeis ''tha aytoktoniso '' kai ''mesa stis ekklisies ME KANANE..'' etc etc kai sth synexeia na milas gia to poios ftaiei.Lyse ta dika sou kai ti ftaiei se esena kai meta blepoume gia tous allous...Allios allakse ton titlo se ''POS DINO SUMBOULES GIA TO TI FTAIEI OTAN DEN KSERO TI FTAIEI SE EMENA KAI TA EXO KANEI OLA MANTARA???''

Bale sto mualo sou oti tha boithiseis kai esy to paidaki tou geitona.Den eisai autos pou tha tou dosei paideia alla sigoura mporeis na baleis to litharaki sou.Enan anthropo na mporeseis na boithiseis se opoiodipote tomea na eisai eyxaristimenos.Se 1.000.000 na ta eipes,ENAN NA KATEFEREIS NA ALAKSEIS NA EISAI PERIFANOS.....etsi ginonte oi allages kai oi epanastaseis.Apo stoma se stoma,apo ayti se ayti kai mia mera allazoun ola...!!!

Oxi me logia kai kritiki....Min bgazeis ton eyato sou apo ekso epeidi simera den eisai MPAMPAS.....KAI THA EISAI AYRIO.........mporeis na eisai kai simera!!!

Milas gia katrakula.Poia katrakula?Ti kalitero eixan ta proigoumena xronia?Ti edeiksan se ayti tin epoxi ta proigoumena xronia?Ti ekanes ESY ta proigoumena xronia gia na ginei kati kalitero?
Gia skepsou ligo....pare to xrono sou...........niose kai tis typseis!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUAoWzsTFCU

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Kai stin teliki o paradeisos eixe tosa frouta.Giati i alli i kargia pige sto milo?Eee ma dikio eixe...MH to milo MH to milo,tis kathise..Ekei tha pao,eipe!!!

Opote ksekola ma ta MH ki arxise tis prakseis giati ta MH fernoun antitheta apotelesmata ....

Ayto to post to grafo giati thimithika kati pou egine 1-2 bdomades prin,otan eixa bgalei bolta ton skulo sto parkaki.
Pernaei mia ''mitera'' sto xeri to paidi,me tin tsanta ston omo,logika oso eixe gyrisei apo to sxoleio....kai to mono pou akouo kathos pernaei (giati auti perpatouse ego imoun stasimos opote opos katalabaineis o ixos erxete diaforetika sto ayti moy,alla mi mathoume kai fysiki tora) ''EISAI MIKROS ESY GIA NA TA KSEREIS AYTA,AN TA IKSERES THA MPOROUSES KAI NA EPIBIOSEIS''.................
Se kapoia fasi skeftika na tis miliso,alla pragmatika ti logos mou peftei?Einai ekei i MAMA pou kserei to kalo gia to PAIDI tis kai ti sosti anatrofi.Einai i MAMA pou kserei ta PANTA giati einai megaliteri!!!!AISXOS!!!EMETOS!!!FAKLANA NOIKOKURA!!!

Opote sou brika mia eukoli lusi giati ginetai auto pou leei o aisxros kai tipotenios titlos sou...!!!
GIATI ESY KI OLOI OSOI SKEFTESTE ETSI EISTE ANIKANOI NA GINETAI GONEIS ALLA GINESTE GIATI NOMIZETE OTI MPOREITAI KI OTI TA KSERETE OLA....!!!!!

ena tragoudi apo kati ''alites'' ...apo auta ta kolopaida,tous palioalites pou eythinonte gia ta panta ki oti kako mas exei sumbei LEEI: ''i zoi mou einai san rosiki roulleta,ti tha sumbei einai sigouro to POTE tha symbei einai to thema,gia fantasou omos na moun san ki esena tha pigaina piso kai tha me SKOTONA apo ti genna'' ..........!!!

Episis ena allo apo allon ''aliti'' leei .. ''O pateras mou epemene pos de tha kano tipota,pos genika i anikanotita mou kanei thripsalla....tou thimisa pos exei 3 paidia kai 2 diazigia ki akoma anergos me lathos patrika kathikonta'' ....!!!

Den exo na sou po alla...arketo xrono spatalisa...oxi gia sena....gia ti foukariara ti mana SOU/mou/toy.....ki opoios katalabei kati apo auta pou eipa!!!!

----------


## marian_m

> Οπως προειπα η νεα γενια ειναι τσαμπουκαδες , ο ορος bullying δεν υπηρχε επι εποχης μου , υπαρχουν συμμοριες αλα ΑΜΕΡΙCA , κ δεν συμμαζευεται το πραμα . ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ .


Πάντοτε οι μεγαλύτεροι βλέπουν τις νεότερες γενιές χειρότερες από τη δικιά τους.
Και όπως είχε πει ο Salvador Dali "Το πρόβλημα με τη σημερινή νεολαία δημιουργείται όταν κάποιος δεν είναι πια μέλος της". Διαχρονικό.
Δεν είναι καινούργιο, ανέκαθεν συνέβαινε και θα συνεχίσει να συμβαίνει.
Προβλήματα πάντα υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν, απλώς αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα.
Σε όλες τις εποχές θα υπάρχουν προικισμένοι νέοι και νέοι με προβλήματα.
Όπως και να έχει, υπεύθυνες είναι οι προηγούμενες γενιές και ειδικότερα αυτοί που τους μεγάλωσαν και τους εκπαίδευσαν.

----------


## Macgyver

Ntoubroutza , ειμαι 52 , οχι μπαμπας . Στην δικη μου εποχη δεν υπηρχε bullying ( λεγε συ τα δικα σου ), ο αλκοολισμος ητο κατι αγνωστο k πηγαινα σε φτηνο σχολειο . Τα παιδια δεν ηταν ' αγριεμενα ' οπως ειναι σημερα ( κοινη διαπιστωση ) Θελεις κ αποδειξη οτι η νεολαια ειναι οργισμενη ; ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ , οι περισσοτεροι υποστηρικτες αυτου του διεστραμμενου ανουσιουργηματος ανηκουν στο ηλικιακο γκρουπ 20-39 , εκει δημιουργουνται κ οι συμμοριες ( κ οχι μονον ). Δεν τα βαζω με την νεολαια , κατι τους οδηγησε σε αυτη την συμπεριφορα . Οι καθηγητες εχουν φτασει να φοβουνται τα παιδια , συμφωνα με τον κολλητο μου εκπαιδευτικο , ο οποιος εχει κανει σε διαφορα σχολεια . Τωρα αν θες να τα ριξεις επανω μου ολα , ΟΚ δικαιωμα σου . Τα κατεβατα σου τα οποια θα μπορουσαν να εχουν τιτλο ' ΣΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΩ ' επειδη κανω μια διαπιστωση που ολοι κανουν .
Οσο για τις τυψεις , δεν εχω ποτε τετοιο συναισθημα , απο χαρακτηρος . Τις θεωρω αχρηστες .

Οσο για ασενα Μαριον , δεν βλεπω την καινουρια γενια ( οπως κ ο φιλος εκπαιδευτικος ) χειροτερη απο την δικια μου , απλα διαφορετικη . Αυτο ειναι αυθαιρετο συμπερασμα , κ φυσικα θα συμφωνησω οτι τα νεα παιδια δεν φταινε σε τιποτα . Kαι τα δεδομενα στην εποχη του Νταλι , καμμια 60αρια χρονια πισω , ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα απο τα σημερινα .

Το thread μου εχει σαν σκοπο την ερευνα των αιτιων , κ οχι φυσικα την λυση του προβληματος .
Σιγα μην κατσω να απολογηθω για το θεμα που ανοιξα .

Και για να ελαφρυνω την ατμοσφαιρα , θα πω , ξερεις τι μενοχλει στην νεα γενια ? οτι δεν ανηκω πλεον σε αυτην !

----------


## Macgyver

Kαι μαλιστα , στην παραγραφο #22 , υποστηριζω τα παιδια που διατεινεσαι οτι κατηγορω . Δεν διαβασες προσεκτικα τον τιτλο του θρεντ , βλεπεις να κατηγορω πουθενα την νεολαια ? Αλλωστε εχω 3 ανηψια ,γυρω στα 18 , λες να τα βαζω μαζι τους ? 
Κουλαρε ntoubroutza , μια κουβεντα κανουμε .

----------


## betelgeuse

Ντουμπρουτζα τι εχει παθει ο υπολογιστης και δεν γραφει ελληνικα?
Ειλικρινα δεν διαβαζονται αυτο απου γραφεις. 
Δοκιμασε greeklish to greek converter π.χ http://services.innoetics.com/greeklish/

----------


## rex

Παναγία μου Χρυσαφίτισσα, βοήθησέ με. ΟΚ marian έχεις δίκιο σε όλα.
Νιώθεις καλύτερα τώρα?

----------


## Macgyver

> Παναγία μου Χρυσαφίτισσα, βοήθησέ με. ΟΚ marian έχεις δίκιο σε όλα.
> Νιώθεις καλύτερα τώρα?


Rex , σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα . H Mαριον ειναι ' anything you say will be used against you oxi in the court of law αλλα in general . Δεν την πιανεις πουθενα .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ηθελα να γραψω μια αποψη,αλλα βλεπω και σε αυτο το θεμα τρωτε τα μουστακια σας..Και θα τα φαω και εγω γιατι βλεπω αρλουμπες στο θεμα "Ναρκωτικων"

Μαγκαιβερ μονο μια ενσταση..Η μεγαλυτερη μαστουρα πεφτει στα φεστιβαλ του ΚΚΕ,χιλιομετρα οι μπαφοι..........

Επισης την ΧΑ την ψηφιζουν και της ηλικιας σου και οχι αμορφωτα παιδακια που μπλεκουν με συμμοριες..(μιας και το πηγες στο πολιτικο..)

----------


## Macgyver

> Ηθελα να γραψω μια αποψη,αλλα βλεπω και σε αυτο το θεμα τρωτε τα μουστακια σας..Και θα τα φαω και εγω γιατι βλεπω αρλουμπες στο θεμα "Ναρκωτικων"
> 
> Μαγκαιβερ μονο μια ενσταση..Η μεγαλυτερη μαστουρα πεφτει στα φεστιβαλ του ΚΚΕ,χιλιομετρα οι μπαφοι..........
> 
> Επισης την ΧΑ την ψηφιζουν και της ηλικιας σου και οχι αμορφωτα παιδακια που μπλεκουν με συμμοριες..(μιας και το πηγες στο πολιτικο..)




mnimonio , εγω δεν τρωω τα μουστακια μου με κανεναν . Αν θελει μπορει να τα φαει ο ιδιος .
Οσον για το φεστιβαλ του ΚΚΕ , δεν γνωριζω τπτ , για να το λες ομως .....επισης δεν γνωριζω τι ειναι οι μπαφοι !

Για την ΧΑ , για νακριβολογω , 43% ειναι νεαρα παιδια 23-39 ετων , 24 % 40-50 , 15 % 55κ ανω , με κοινο στοιχειο το χαμηλοτατο μορφωτικο επιπεδο , δλδ σχεδον οι μισοι ειναι οντως νεαρα παιδια

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Aπο τα ΜΜΕ δεν ακριβολογουμε ποτε,αλλα τελος παντων μη ξεφτιλιζουμε ενα σοβαρο θεμα που ανοιξες..Οι μπαφοι δεν γνωριζεις τι ειναι,γνωριζεις ομως τι ειναι το αλκοολ,δεν μιλησες μονο για ναρκωτικα..μιλησες για ουσιες γενικοτερα.Εσυ πινοντας τι μορφωτικο επιπεδο ειχες?
Δεν το παω επι προσωπικου,απλα οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις εχεις την ταση να το εκτροχιαζεις πληρως..Μου φαινεται η Μαριαν..Και οχι Μαριον,σε λιγο θα την πειτε και Μητσο,καλα σας κανει και σας βαζει στην θεση σας.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Επισης οταν επινες τι ψηφιζες?Για να πουμε και τα αναλογα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω θα ελεγα κατα ενα τροπο ναι γιατι οταν καπιον τον κακομεταχειριζεσε τον δερνεις τον κανεις στην ακρη κ τον μαθαινεις να ζει με αυτο το τροπο ετσι κ αυτο μεγαλονοντας θα κανει μαλον το ιδιο θα κακομεταχιριζετε τον εαυτο του θα του φαινετε φυσιολογικοκ ενδεχομενως μπορει να μπλεξει.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Ντουμπρουτζα τι εχει παθει ο υπολογιστης και δεν γραφει ελληνικα?
> Ειλικρινα δεν διαβαζονται αυτο απου γραφεις. 
> Δοκιμασε greeklish to greek converter π.χ http://services.innoetics.com/greeklish/


KapoiaΚάποια χαζομάρα στο format και πλέον δεν έχω στο πληκτρολόγιο τα ελληνικά.... :)

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Επίσης δε θα μιλήσω τώρα για τι χρυσή αυγή.Σιγά μη δώσω αξια σε ζώα.Ήμαρτον δηλαδή.

Αλλα για να μάθεις καλύτερα,το 95% δεν γνωρίζουν τι ακριβώς αντιπροσωπεύει η χρυσή αυγή και το κάνουν από αντίδραση.Γι αυτό και την ψηφίζουν.

(kalos o metatropeas,ty betelgeuse)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Όσο ζώα είναι στην τιμημένη αριστερά και στα άλλα κόμματα τόσο ζώα είναι και οι χρυσαυγιτες.
Επίσης όσο ζώα είναι και η ηλικία του μαγκαιβερ που ψήφιζαν 30 χρονιά κλέφτες,άλλο τόσο είναι και αυτοι που ψηφίζουν Χα..
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

μιας και κάποιος που θα γκουγκλαρει τι φταίει για τα ναρκωτικά και τις ουσίες και πεσει εδώ σε αυτό το θέμα να ξέρει ο κάθε ''αλήτης'' τι ψήφιζε κιόλας.

----------


## ftatl

> mnimonio , εγω δεν τρωω τα μουστακια μου με κανεναν . Αν θελει μπορει να τα φαει ο ιδιος .
> Οσον για το φεστιβαλ του ΚΚΕ , δεν γνωριζω τπτ , για να το λες ομως .....επισης δεν γνωριζω τι ειναι οι μπαφοι !
> 
> Για την ΧΑ , για νακριβολογω , 43% ειναι νεαρα παιδια 23-39 ετων , 24 % 40-50 , 15 % 55κ ανω , με κοινο στοιχειο το χαμηλοτατο μορφωτικο επιπεδο , δλδ σχεδον οι μισοι ειναι οντως νεαρα παιδια


λαθος δεν παιζει ρολο το μορφωτικο επιπεδο παιζει ρολο η αντιληψη που εχεις για τα πραγματα γνωριζω ατομα με πτυχιο που λενε οτι θα ψηφισουν χρυση αυγη επειδη ειναι ακραιο κομμα και πιστευουν οτι θα βαλουν τα αλλα κομματοσκυλα της βουλης στη φυλακη. επισης υπαρχουν και μορφωμενα ατομα που λενε οτι θα ψηφισουν συριζα γιατι ειναι πιο σοσιαλιστες και κατα του μνημονιου. Και οι δυο πλευρες ονειρευονται!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μια τελευταια λεξη μονο..το ευκολο είναι να πετάμε όμορφες ψυχολογικες αναλύσεις,να λέμε για ολά φταίνε οι γονεις και μέχρι εκεί..το πρόβλημα όμως ειναι σύνθετο και δεν έχει μια κατευθυνση μονο.
Τι να συζητήσεις παραπανω εδώ μεσά,οτάν οι μισοί είναι σε σύγχυση..μπάι μπάι..

----------


## ftatl

και να συνεχισω υπαρχουν νεοι ανθρωποι και προσεξε μορφωμενοι που κατεβαινουν στη δημοτικες εκλογες στηριζοντας ν.δ και πασοκ και το πιο θλιβερο ειναι οτι θα πανε να τους ψηφισουν. 
μιας και ξεφυγε λιγο η κουβεντα πιο πολυ υπευθυνους θεωρω τους γονεις αυτων των νεων που διαιωνιζουν τη χαζονοοτροπια αυτης τη κοινωνιας παρα τους γονεις που τα παιδια τους εκαναν την επιλογη να μπλεξουν με ναρκωτικα.

----------


## marian_m

> Παναγία μου Χρυσαφίτισσα, βοήθησέ με. ΟΚ marian έχεις δίκιο σε όλα.
> Νιώθεις καλύτερα τώρα?


Ούτε καλύτερα ούτε χειρότερα, ευχαριστώ που ρωτάς.
Συνήθως βέβαια προτιμώ τις συζητήσεις που γίνονται επί ίσοις όροις. 
Ή ακόμα καλύτερα, όταν μαθαίνω κάτι καινούργιο ή κάτι που θα με προβληματίσει.
Είναι λίγο κουραστικό να συζητιούνται τα αυτονόητα.

----------


## Remedy

νομιζω οτι πολλοι δαιμονοποιησατε την λεξη "φταινε", επειδη ειναι φορτισμενη με κακες προθεσεις και βασικα, με προθεσεις....
ενας γονιος μπορει να "φταιει" εχοντας τις καλυτερες των προθεσεων και οντας ο καλυτερος και πιο εναρετος ανθρωπος. χανουν και οι εναρετοι την επαφη με τα παιδια τους, δεν ειναι προνομο των κακοποιων...

για να μην μακρυγορησω, η marian_m με εχει καλυψει απολυτα σε οσα συνολικα ειπε επι του θεματος.
βεβαιως και επηρρεαζει το περιβαλλον και η διαπαιδαγωγηση (αρα πρωτιστως οι γονεις) το αν το παιδι θα ψαξει και θα κολλησει σε ουσιες, ειτε ειναι ναρκωτικα ειτε αλκοολ, σε κακες παρεες, οπως και σε οτιδηποτε αλλο αφορα την εξελιξη του και την προσωπικοτητα του (π.χ. αυτοεκτιμηση).

αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ναρκωμανης η αλκοολικος ο γονιος, ουτε οτι ηθελε το κακο του..
μπορει να δουλευε πολυ για να του παρεχει υλικα αγαθα και να εχασε την επαφη με το παιδι του, μπορει να ηταν κολλημενος στις "εναρετες" αποψεις του και να προσπαθησε να τις επιβαλει με τον λαθος τροπο.μπορει να μην ειχε τον τροπο η τις γνωσεις να απαντησει στις αγωνιες του παιδιου του. πολλα μπορει. παντως επηρρεασε σιγουρα.
οπως και σιγουρα δεν ειναι ο μονος λογος ο γονιος, καθως αδερφια με την ιδια διαπαιδαγωγηση η σχεδον την ιδια, εχουν εντελως διαφορετικη εξελιξη. επομενως "φταιει" και κατι που το παιδι ειχε σαν γονιδιακο φορτιο, περα απο την εκπαιδευση..

επομενως κεφτες και δεν φταις :p, δηλαδη, βεβαιως "φταινε", αλλα οχι μονο αυτοι. ειναι συνθετο το θεμα...

----------


## Macgyver

> .Οι μπαφοι δεν γνωριζεις τι ειναι,γνωριζεις ομως τι ειναι το αλκοολ,δεν μιλησες μονο για ναρκωτικα..μιλησες για ουσιες γενικοτερα.Εσυ πινοντας τι μορφωτικο επιπεδο ειχες?
> Δεν το παω επι προσωπικου,απλα οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις εχεις την ταση να το εκτροχιαζεις πληρως..Μου φαινεται η Μαριαν..Και οχι Μαριον,σε λιγο θα την πειτε και Μητσο,καλα σας κανει και σας βαζει στην θεση σας.



mnimonio , ειπα οτι δεν γνωριζω την λεξη ' ΜΠΑΦΟΙ ' ( κ οντως ) . Τι σχεση ομως εχει το μορφωτικο μου επιπεδο που εχω ( γιατι χρησιμοποεις την λεξη ' ειχα ' ) με τον αλκοολισμο μου , αφου επινα απο τα 44-49 χρ. . Δεν γνωριζω τπτ απο ναρκωτικα , απλως οταν το βραδυ στις βολτιτσες στο Χαλανδρι , που εχει πολλη νεολαια , βλεπω συριγγες κατω , καταλαβαινω οτι δεν καναν καποιοι εμβολια !! Γιατι ξεφτιλιζουμε το θεμα λες ? μηπως σενοχλει οτι δεν παιρνω διαφορα θεματα τοσο σοβαρα ,οσο αλλοι ? αν ταπαιρνα ολα τοσο σοβαρα , τωρα θαπρεπε ναμαι εντελως απελπισμενος κ σε απογνωση , απο την σοβαροτατη κτφλψη που με βασανιζει πολλαααα χρονια . Απλως ειμαι πολυ ψυχραιμος , αισοιοδοξος κ προσπαθω να διατηρω το χιουμορ μου , κ καποιος που εχει μια τοσο σοβαρη πολυχρονη κτθλψη , δεν μπορει να τον απασχολησει τπτ σοβαρα , εκτος απο την κτθλψη του .
Δεν πιστευω οτι εκτροχιαζω ενα θεμα , ουτε κ η Μαριον το κανει , αλλωστε της εχω γραψει οτι βρισκω πολλα ποστ της ενδιαφεροντα , απλως του δινω κ αλλες διαστασεις . Με το Μητσο δεν εχω κατι ( ??? ) ουτε που εχουμε αλλαξει κουβεντες .

Βρηκα την προσεγγιση της remedy πολυ σωστη , κατα τα αλλα .

----------


## Macgyver

Επειδη εχω ανοιξει πολλα threads , ενδιαφεροντα κ μη , τοχω παρει αποφαση οτι παντα θα υπαρχουν καποιοι που θα σχολιασουν δυσμενως , εμενα η τα γραφομενα μου , εχω καταληξει να δειχνω ( κ να αισθανομαι ) παγερη αδιαφορια ( θα δωσω τις στοιχειωδεις εξηγησεις μονον ) σαν την καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση , κ να μην εμπλεκομαι σε λογομαχιες κ ατερμονες συζητησεις . ( σορυ ntoubroutza k mnimonio ) .

----------


## Macgyver

> Συνεχιζω να ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω ποια δημοκρατική οργάνωση στήριζε ο Μαγκάιβερ οτάν σουρωνε..μιας και κάποιος που θα γκουγκλαρει τι φταίει για τα ναρκωτικά και τις ουσίες και πεσει εδώ σε αυτό το θέμα να ξέρει ο κάθε ''αλήτης'' τι ψήφιζε κιόλας.



-------------------------------------------------------

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> KapoiaΚάποια χαζομάρα στο format και πλέον δεν έχω στο πληκτρολόγιο τα ελληνικά.... :)


 to format δε χρειαζετε υπαρχει η επαναφορα συστηματος αν συμβει κατι

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Αυτό που πραγματικά με κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι κάποιοι θεωρούν ως δεδομένο το ότι για να κυλήσεις στα ναρκωτικά φταίει το μορφωτικό επίπεδο σου.... Για εξηγήστε με εσείς λοιπόν που έχετε τα πτυχία με την σέσουλα... Τα παλικαράκια που τα έχουν τα πτυχία από ανώτατες σχολές, που έχουν τα φράγκα γιατί έρχονται από εύπορες οικογένειες και ρουφάνε βουνά σαν τις αλυκές την κόκα τι είναι; Ανώτερα όντα; η επειδή έχουν μεγάλο μορφωτικό επίπεδο παίρνουν απαλλαγή; Άντε γιατί μου φαίνεται η ενδοπαλαμια πεο παλινδρόμηση πάει σύννεφο..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Aν απαντουσες επι της ουσιας καλα θα ηταν :) Αν πρεπει να απανταμε μονο αν αντιλαμβανομαστε τα πραγματα με τον τροπο που τα αντιλαμβανεσαι εσυ παω πασο και αποχωρω απο το θεμα σου..Η παρεξηγηση σου που ειναι ακριβως?Επειδη ειπα σουρωνες?Κανε μας την χαρη ρε Αγγελε..

----------


## ftatl

ενδοπαλαμια πεοπαλινδρομηση χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχα

----------


## λιλιουμ

Για όλα φταίνε οι γονείς... μέχρι.τα 18. Μετά εμείς έχουμε την ευθύνη των επιλογών μας κ της συναισθηματικής μας κατάστασης. Όπως και της διόρθωσης των βλαβών που μας προκάλεσαν.

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Macgyver;472548]

Εχε χαρι μνιμονιο που ειμαι οντως καλοπροαιρετος . Ξαχασμενα ολα . Δεν επιθυμω την επεμβαση της διαχειρησης

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ηθελα να ηξερα τι κανει η διαχειρηση , οταν ενα μελος αναφερεται περιπεκτικα στην ασθενεια ( διοτι ασθενεια ειναι ο αλκοολισμος )του αλλου , εναι ανηθικο , αντιδεντεολιγικο , κ εναντια στους κανονες του φορουμ .
> ππου ειναι η διαχειρηση ?


φιλεμου μην εξαπτεσε, μην φρικαρεις!! το τι κνει η διαχηρηση σε ένα φορουμ όπως σε αυτό κι όπως σε πολλα αλλα είναι ασχετο με την διαμαχη που μπορει να εχεις εσυ με καποιον άλλο εδώ μεσα. 
εδώ,ειναι όπως σε κάθε άλλη κοινωνικη δρατηριοτητα στην ελλαδα, υπαρχουν οι φιλοι, αν δειτε, υπαρχουν καποια πραγματα που δεν τα αναφερει αλλα κι ουτε προβλεποντε στο καταστατικο!, όπως το να υπαρχει φορουμ στο φορουμ , να υπαρχει "πορτα" σε παρακλαδια του φορουμ, κατι απεσιο για καποια παιδια που λογο της φυσηε του φορουμ εχουν αναγκη απο παρεουλα, από μια κουβεντα, κι καποιοι -ες εδώ μεσα τους καψοναρουν !! αυτό είναι ασχημο, γτ. δεν είναι εδώ ολοι περίεργοι , κι να γεμιζουν την ανουσια ωρα τους με την ψυχικη ασθενεια μας, δυστυχως υπαρχουν παιδια εδώ μεσα, οπου κι είναι η συντριπτικη πλιοψιφια , οπου εχουμε καποια ψυχικη ασθενεια, αλλοι λιγο ,αλλοι πολύ, αλλοι εχουν μια απλη απογοητευση , αλλοι είναι βαρια αρρωστη!! κι -ευτυχως-είναι μερικες οπου δεν εχουν τυποτα!! μα τελειως τυποτα!! αλλα κι ζουνε σε τυποτα, για αυτό φεροντε ετσι.
Ελπιζω να σεβομαστε ολοι μας το πρόβλημα το δικοσου, αλλα κι οποιου αλλου το πρόβλημα ,νομιζω ότι αν εχουμε ανεκτικοτητα μεταξυμας, αν ειμαστε προσεκτικοι σε κάθε θεμα , γτ. ο κάθε ενας που ανοιγει ένα θεμα μπορει κι να είναι το πρόβλημα της ζωης του!! καλα θα ηταν οι υπολοιποι να σεβομαστε λοιπον κάθε θεμα!!κάθε ψυχικο πονο δλδη.
ετσι κι ο αλκολισμος είναι μεγα πρόβλημα αλλα κι ασθενεια!!μπορει εδώ, κι γενικα στην ελλαδα, να υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ακομα δεν εχουν παρει χαμπαρει ότι είναι επισημά ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ"!!!!!!11 στον δυτικο κοσμο εδώ κι χρονια το ξερουν κι το αντιμετοπιζουν ετσι, βεβαια εδώ πολλοι ζουν στην ανατολη, ελα όμως που κι στην τουρκια πλεον ετσι το βλεπουν , αρα δεν δικαιολογουμαστε να εχουμε ακομα την γνωμη "ααα ναρκωμανης είναι?? καλα να παθει, θελει κι πινει, αρα ας ψοφισει"!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> φιλεμου μην εξαπτεσε, μην φρικαρεις!! το τι κνει η διαχηρηση σε ένα φορουμ όπως σε αυτό κι όπως σε πολλα αλλα είναι ασχετο με την διαμαχη που μπορει να εχεις εσυ με καποιον άλλο εδώ μεσα. 
> εδώ,ειναι όπως σε κάθε άλλη κοινωνικη δρατηριοτητα στην ελλαδα, υπαρχουν οι φιλοι, αν δειτε, υπαρχουν καποια πραγματα που δεν τα αναφερει αλλα κι ουτε προβλεποντε στο καταστατικο!, όπως το να υπαρχει φορουμ στο φορουμ , να υπαρχει "πορτα" σε παρακλαδια του φορουμ, κατι απεσιο για καποια παιδια που λογο της φυσηε του φορουμ εχουν αναγκη απο παρεουλα, από μια κουβεντα, κι καποιοι -ες εδώ μεσα τους καψοναρουν !! αυτό είναι ασχημο, γτ. δεν είναι εδώ ολοι περίεργοι , κι να γεμιζουν την ανουσια ωρα τους με την ψυχικη ασθενεια μας, δυστυχως υπαρχουν παιδια εδώ μεσα, οπου κι είναι η συντριπτικη πλιοψιφια , οπου εχουμε καποια ψυχικη ασθενεια, αλλοι λιγο ,αλλοι πολύ, αλλοι εχουν μια απλη απογοητευση , αλλοι είναι βαρια αρρωστη!! κι -ευτυχως-είναι μερικες οπου δεν εχουν τυποτα!! μα τελειως τυποτα!! αλλα κι ζουνε σε τυποτα, για αυτό φεροντε ετσι.
> Ελπιζω να σεβομαστε ολοι μας το πρόβλημα το δικοσου, αλλα κι οποιου αλλου το πρόβλημα ,νομιζω ότι αν εχουμε ανεκτικοτητα μεταξυμας, αν ειμαστε προσεκτικοι σε κάθε θεμα , γτ. ο κάθε ενας που ανοιγει ένα θεμα μπορει κι να είναι το πρόβλημα της ζωης του!! καλα θα ηταν οι υπολοιποι να σεβομαστε λοιπον κάθε θεμα!!κάθε ψυχικο πονο δλδη.
> ετσι κι ο αλκολισμος είναι μεγα πρόβλημα αλλα κι ασθενεια!!μπορει εδώ, κι γενικα στην ελλαδα, να υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ακομα δεν εχουν παρει χαμπαρει ότι είναι επισημά ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ"!!!!!!11 στον δυτικο κοσμο εδώ κι χρονια το ξερουν κι το αντιμετοπιζουν ετσι, βεβαια εδώ πολλοι ζουν στην ανατολη, ελα όμως που κι στην τουρκια πλεον ετσι το βλεπουν , αρα δεν δικαιολογουμαστε να εχουμε ακομα την γνωμη "ααα ναρκωμανης είναι?? καλα να παθει, θελει κι πινει, αρα ας ψοφισει"!!!


Σωστος Γιωργο , νομιζω οτι επραξα το πρεπον ( ολα συγχωρεμενα )

----------


## deleted-by-request-1305

[QUOTE=mnimonio;472554]Aν απαντουσες επι της ουσιας καλα θα ηταν :) Αν πρεπει να απανταμε μονο αν αντιλαμβανομαστε τα πραγματα με τον τροπο που τα αντιλαμβανεσαι εσυ παω πασο και αποχωρω απο το θεμα σου..Η παρεξηγηση σου που ειναι ακριβως?Επειδη ειπα σουρωνες?Κανε μας την χαρη ρε Αγγελε..

δεν θελω να ανακατευτω σε διαμαχη αλλα καλο θα ηταν να μην προσβαλλουμε τον αλλον στο αδυνατο σημειο επειδη διαφωνουμε σε μια αποψη.ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του και θα πρεπει να τις σεβομαστε, δημοκρατια εχουμε,δεν εχουμε σαρια να κοβουμε χερι σε κλοπη να λιθοβολουμε γυναικες επειδη απατησαν το συζηγο τους και να υπαρχει μισος.

----------


## deleted-by-request-1305

> Σωστος Γιωργο , νομιζω οτι επραξα το πρεπον ( ολα συγχωρεμενα )


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου για την επιδημια ναρκωτικων και bullying στα σχολεια.ξερω ποσα νεαρα παιδια απο αλλους και απο εναν γνωστο μου στο σχολειο που κανουν χασις,κανναβη οπως θες πες το.εχει εξαπλωθει ραγδαια ακολουθουμε τα χναρια της αμερικης με καθυστερηση καποιων δεκατιων.στην αμερικη εχουν νομιμοποιησει την κανναβη σε 2 πολιτειες για ψυχαγωγικους σκοπους γιατι ειδαν οτι τοσες δεκαετιες καταστολης δεν μειωναν τον αριθμο χρηστων μαριχουανας

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

[QUOTE=mgilleas;472583]


> Aν απαντουσες επι της ουσιας καλα θα ηταν :) Αν πρεπει να απανταμε μονο αν αντιλαμβανομαστε τα πραγματα με τον τροπο που τα αντιλαμβανεσαι εσυ παω πασο και αποχωρω απο το θεμα σου..Η παρεξηγηση σου που ειναι ακριβως?Επειδη ειπα σουρωνες?Κανε μας την χαρη ρε Αγγελε..
> 
> δεν θελω να ανακατευτω σε διαμαχη αλλα καλο θα ηταν να μην προσβαλλουμε τον αλλον στο αδυνατο σημειο επειδη διαφωνουμε σε μια αποψη.ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του και θα πρεπει να τις σεβομαστε, δημοκρατια εχουμε,δεν εχουμε σαρια να κοβουμε χερι σε κλοπη να λιθοβολουμε γυναικες επειδη απατησαν το συζηγο τους και να υπαρχει μισος.


Να παρακολουθησεις την συζητηση σωστα και μετα να εκφερεις αποψη..

Ρωτησα οταν σουρωνε τι κομμα ψηφιζε,μιας και δεν ειναι σωστο να στοχοποιει μια μεριδα νεων που ψηφισαν ΧΑ ως εγκληματιες ή ναρκωμανεις.Οι Πασοκατζηδες δλδ πινουν μονο πρασινο τσαι? :P

----------


## deleted-by-request-1305

[QUOTE=mnimonio;472587]


> Να παρακολουθησεις την συζητηση σωστα και μετα να εκφερεις αποψη..
> 
> Ρωτησα οταν σουρωνε τι κομμα ψηφιζε,μιας και δεν ειναι σωστο να στοχοποιει μια μεριδα νεων που ψηφισαν ΧΑ ως εγκληματιες ή ναρκωμανεις.Οι Πασοκατζηδες δλδ πινουν μονο πρασινο τσαι? :P


ενταξει μπορει να μην παρακολουθησα σωστα την συζητηση αλλα επειδη ειχε θεμα με τον ποτο μη του θυμιζεις τα ασχημα χρονια του εθισμου του προσβαλοντας τον οτι οταν σουρωνε τι ψηφιζε.εξαλλου οτι και να ψηφιζε η ψηφος του δεν κανει τη διαφορα στο ποιος θα εβγαινε πρωθυπουργος.Εδω το 45% ολων των ψηφων τα πηρε το πασοκ το 2009 και μπηκαμε στο μνημονιο οπως λεει και το ονομα σου.πρεπει ολοι να προσεχουμε τι ψηφιζουμε.και συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι κανενας δεν πρεπει να στοχοποιειται με βασει τα πιστευω του ολοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε, το τι ψηφιζει ο καθενας δεν δειχνει τι ειναι.και απο τους χρυσαυγιτες ειναι και καλα ατομα αλλα και κακα οπως και σε καθε αλλο κομμα.δεν χρειαζεται να υπαρχει φανατισμος.ο φανατισμος δεν οδηγει πουθενα και η βια φερνει παντα βια.δε στο λεω σε σενα ειδικα μνημονιο(επειδη εχω βαλει απαντηση με παραθεση,δεν ηξερα πως μπαινει η απαντηση σκετη),το λεω σε οσους γενικα θα τυχει να πεσουν πανω στο κειμενο μου.

----------


## giorgos panou

μνιμονιο η τροικα

κοιτα φιλεμου, εισαι εξυπνος -από τα γραπτασου το συμπερανα ,αποψημου¨¨)- φανταζομαι εχεις κυκλοφορησει, εχεις φιλους,γνωστους, θα ξερεις ότι το αλκοολ είναι ομορφο ,αλλα εχει χαλασει κι πολλες οικογενειες!!
δυστυχως πολλα παιδακια ειχαν την ατυχια να γεννηθουν και χωρις να το θελουν να τους αρεσει το ποτο!! ο λογος??? τα κολογονιδιατους!! δυστυχως η ηδωνη πρου τους εφερε μεσα σε μια υγρη σακουλιτσα!!γεματη από πρότεινες, κουβαλησε -για την μητρα λεω- κουβαλαγε κι τον αλκολισμο!!από τον πατερα!!οπου επινε !!ετσι λοιπον υπαρχουν κι αυτοι. ασχετα με αυτό όμως ακομα κι να εγινε καποιος αρρωστος στην ζωητου, εχει πολύ πονο!!
το αλκοολ ισως να μην είναι τοσο εξαρτησιμο όπως η ηρωινα!!δεν κολας ευκολα, βλέπεις ολοι πινουν λιγοι κολαν, όμως αν κολησεις , είναι πολύ ασχημα τα πραματα!! ακομα κι η ηρωινη κοβετε μονομιάς!!δλδη αντχοντε οι χαρμάνες της, στο αλκοολ -κι σε καποια βαρβιτουρικα- το συνδρομο στέρησης μπορει να είναι πολύ ασχημο,μπορει να παιθανεις!!!!!!για αυτό κι είναι από τις εξάρτησης που απαγορευουν σε καποιους να το κοψουν μαχαιρι!!!φαντασου λοιπον φιλε ποσο ασχημο είναι!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

[QUOTE=mgilleas;472590]


> ενταξει μπορει να μην παρακολουθησα σωστα την συζητηση αλλα επειδη ειχε θεμα με τον ποτο μη του θυμιζεις τα ασχημα χρονια του εθισμου του προσβαλοντας τον οτι οταν σουρωνε τι ψηφιζε.εξαλλου οτι και να ψηφιζε η ψηφος του δεν κανει τη διαφορα στο ποιος θα εβγαινε πρωθυπουργος.Εδω το 45% ολων των ψηφων τα πηρε το πασοκ το 2009 και μπηκαμε στο μνημονιο οπως λεει και το ονομα σου.πρεπει ολοι να προσεχουμε τι ψηφιζουμε.και συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι κανενας δεν πρεπει να στοχοποιειται με βασει τα πιστευω του ολοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε, το τι ψηφιζει ο καθενας δεν δειχνει τι ειναι.και απο τους χρυσαυγιτες ειναι και καλα ατομα αλλα και κακα οπως και σε καθε αλλο κομμα.δεν χρειαζεται να υπαρχει φανατισμος.ο φανατισμος δεν οδηγει πουθενα και η βια φερνει παντα βια.δε στο λεω σε σενα ειδικα μνημονιο(επειδη εχω βαλει απαντηση με παραθεση,δεν ηξερα πως μπαινει η απαντηση σκετη),το λεω σε οσους γενικα θα τυχει να πεσουν πανω στο κειμενο μου.


Το ιδιο λεμε..!Δεν του θυμιζω καμια αδυναμια,απλα εθεσα την αντιθεση μου σε αυτο που λεει..αν η δικη του αδυναμια ειχε να κανει με την πολιτικη του πεποιθηση?Δεν ειναι καπως ηλιθιο αυτο?Οπως ηλιθιο ειναι να αρπαζεις μια προταση και να δημιουργεις πανηγυρια.
Σαφως εχει και πολιτικη/κοινωνικη χροια το προβλημα,οχι κομματικη ομως..Οταν σταματησει να νοσει η κοινωνια τοτε θα λυθει και το προβλημα των ναρκωτικων,οσο και καλη διαπαιδαγωγηση να εχει δεχτει ενα παιδι,οταν θα βγει εξω σε αυτη την αρρωστη κοινωνια σε μια ευαλωτη στιγμη της ζωης του (η εφηβεια ειναι γεματη ευαλωτες στιγμες) μπορει και να πεσει στα ναρκωτικα μιας και εδω και πολλα χρονια τα βλεπεις τοσο ευκολα μπροστα σου..Ειναι μοδα οι ουσιες.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

giorgo panou εχω πιει εναν ωκεανο μπυρες χρυσε μου..Το ξερω το σπορ μην ανησυχεις!Φυσικα η ταση προς καθε ειδους εθισμο,ειναι και γονιδιακο θεμα.

----------


## giorgos panou

> giorgo panou εχω πιει εναν ωκεανο μπυρες χρυσε μου..Το ξερω το σπορ μην ανησυχεις!Φυσικα η ταση προς καθε ειδους εθισμο,ειναι και γονιδιακο θεμα.


φιλεμου!!φανταζομαι ότι θα συμφωνεις πως ο ανδρισμος μας δεν μετριετε με την μοναδα του λυτρου!με ποσες μπιρες ειπιαμε!!ουτε με ποσα τσιγαρα ειπιαμε!!ουτε με ποσες βελωνες στραβοσαμε στις φλεβεςμας!!ουτε με ποσες σταχτες μαζεψαμε για την φριμπα!κι ουτε με ποσες αναροφησεις περασε η καρδιαμας για να μαστουρωσουμε!!προσωπικα θεωρω ντροπημου τα παραπανω!!θα προτημουσα να ειχα το ποσο γαλα ειχα πιει μικρος!
από ότι διαβαζω η πολιτικη σε απασχολη ακομα, ακομα κι στο 2014!! μπραβωω,μπραβω γτ. είναι πολύ δυσκολο να ελπιζεις ακομα στο κοινο καλο!!να πιστευεις ότι υπαρχει η αλληλεγγυη!ότι θα θισιασουν καποιοι την προσωπικη τους καριερα για την δικασου κι δικιαμου!! 
προσωπικα πλεον δε κρινω τους ανθρώπους από το τι ψιφιζουν, και είναι κι δυσκολο, βλέπεις από την μια η αριστερα είναι υπερ της αλληλεγγύης,της φροντίδας προς ολους τους ανθρώπους,προς την ιση αντιμετοπιση δλδη προς την αρετη του δικαιου!!
από την άλλη οι φιλελευθεροι μηλαν κι παλευουν για την επυλογη να κανεις ότι θες στη ζωησου, για την προσωπικοτητασου, την ατομικοτητασου!!δλδη να εχεις τα "δικασου"αυτά που με κοπω απεκτισες, μηλαει για την "ελευθερια" την απολυτη ελευθερια!!να μην υπαρχει καποιος που θα σου παρει οσα απεκτησες!
και οι δυο λοιπον μηλαν για κατι ομορφο!! το ζητημα είναι να μην υπαρχει μισος!!το ζητημα είναι να βρεθει η λυση προς την γνωση!να μαθουν τα νεα παιδια μεσα από την κοινωνια μας το σωστο!!! να ζουν χωρις εξαρτησεις,χωρις να εχουν σκοπο της ζωης τους την υλικη ευχαρηστηση!!να βρουν έναν κοσμο ιδεατο κι όχι υλικο!! να είναι "μετριοι",καπωτες ηταν αρετη να εισαι μετριος, πλεον είναι βρισιδι!! δυστυχως για να γινουν όλα αυτά πρεπει να υπαρξη παιδια!! να παθουν στα νεα παιδια όλα τα ομορφα, κι να τα μαθουν ορθογραφια!! να μην υπαρχουν τυποι σαν εμενα που δολοφονουν την τοσο ομρφη ελληνικη γραφη!!!

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=mgilleas;472590]


> ενταξει μπορει να μην παρακολουθησα σωστα την συζητηση αλλα επειδη ειχε θεμα με τον ποτο μη του θυμιζεις τα ασχημα χρονια του εθισμου του προσβαλοντας τον οτι οταν σουρωνε τι ψηφιζε.εξαλλου οτι και να ψηφιζε η ψηφος του δεν κανει τη διαφορα στο ποιος θα εβγαινε πρωθυπουργος.Εδω το 45% ολων των ψηφων τα πηρε το πασοκ το 2009 και μπηκαμε στο μνημονιο οπως λεει και το ονομα σου.πρεπει ολοι να προσεχουμε τι ψηφιζουμε.και συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι κανενας δεν πρεπει να στοχοποιειται με βασει τα πιστευω του ολοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε, το τι ψηφιζει ο καθενας δεν δειχνει τι ειναι.και απο τους χρυσαυγιτες ειναι και καλα ατομα αλλα και κακα οπως και σε καθε αλλο κομμα.δεν χρειαζεται να υπαρχει φανατισμος.ο φανατισμος δεν οδηγει πουθενα και η βια φερνει παντα βια.δε στο λεω σε σενα ειδικα μνημονιο(επειδη εχω βαλει απαντηση με παραθεση,δεν ηξερα πως μπαινει η απαντηση σκετη),το λεω σε οσους γενικα θα τυχει να πεσουν πανω στο κειμενο μου.



mgillea , σευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη ,οπως κ τον Γιωργο , αλλα απαξιω να ασχοληθω με ατομα με επιπεδο το οποιο ουδεμια σχεση εχει με το δικο μου , κ τοχει αποδειξει επανειλημμενως με την κακοηθη συμπεριφορα της κ τα ' πρασινισμενα ' ποστ ( βλ. μνιμονιο )

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τσου ρε που θα με πεις και Κατίνα..

Πάνου..είμαι φιλη,όχι φίλος..δεν κατάλαβα πολλά,όχι λόγω ορθογραφιας.
Απο τις 3 γραμμές που κατάφερα να πιάσω,θα σου πω οτι η ελευθέρια που μας ετοιμάζουν
είναι μια φάρσα..δεν υπάρχει κανένας προοδευτισμός μεσά απο μνημονια και δεν μιλάω μονο
για την χωρά μας..τέλος ναι δεν είμαι στον κοσμο μου με απασχολεί ιδιαιτέρα η πολιτικη,ειδικα
οτάν αυτή έχει βάλει στοχο την ζωή μας.

----------


## ftatl

μαγκαιβερ συγνωμη κι ολας αλλα πηγαινες γυρευοντας απο την αρχη. Διαβασε απο την αρχη τη συζητηση και δες γιατι προκαλεσες το μνημονιο σου απαντησε στο θεμα σου κι εσυ αμεσως να πας κοντρα στην αποψη της μην τα θελουμε κι ολα δικα μας. απλα λεω αυτο που βλεπω.

----------


## Remedy

> mgillea , σευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη ,οπως κ τον Γιωργο , αλλα απαξιω να ασχοληθω με ατομα με επιπεδο το οποιο ουδεμια σχεση εχει με το δικο μου , κ τοχει αποδειξει επανειλημμενως με την κακοηθη συμπεριφορα της κ τα ' πρασινισμενα ' ποστ ( βλ. μνιμονιο )


μαγκ δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεις ποσο λαθος ειναι αυτο που κανεις και ποση ελλειψη θαρρους η συγκροτησης δειχνει....
βριζεις για να φτασεις τον αλλο στα ορια του και να σου απαντησει αναλογα και μετα πας απο πισω και τα σβηνεις και κανεις τον κινεζο...
στο συγκεκριμενο ποστ, εβρισες και προσεβαλες το μνημονιο και τωρα σφυριζεις κλεφτικα. ελεος πλεον, λες μονος σου και την ηλικια σου, ουτε 2 δεν τα κανει αυτα, οχι 52...
προτεινω σε οποιον εχει διαθεση να ασχολειται μαζι σου, να κανει κατευθειαν κουοτ την οποιαδηποτε απαντηση σου και να την αφηνει να βρισκεται για οποτε χρειαστει να την απαντησει...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> μαγκαιβερ συγνωμη κι ολας αλλα πηγαινες γυρευοντας απο την αρχη. Διαβασε απο την αρχη τη συζητηση και δες γιατι προκαλεσες το μνημονιο σου απαντησε στο θεμα σου κι εσυ αμεσως να πας κοντρα στην αποψη της μην τα θελουμε κι ολα δικα μας. απλα λεω αυτο που βλεπω.


Σε ευχαριστώ ftatl είναι γνωστή του τακτική..Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## Macgyver

remedy k mnimonio , εχω μαθει πλεον την τακτικη σας ,, να την ' πεφτετε ' σε οποιον , σας μπαινει στο ματι ,(τοχετε ξανακανει κ θα το ξανακανετε ) οποτε αδιαφορω για τα κακοηθη σχολια , κ σαυτην την περιπτωση , να εμπαιζετε ενα μελος πρωην αλκοολικο , που καταφερε , ιδιαις δυναμεις , να γλυτωσει απ την ασθενεια του , και ειχε το θαρρος να ομολογησει το προβλημα του , προκειμενου να βοηθησει κ αλλα συμπασχοντα μελη του φορουμ . Ντροπη .

----------


## Macgyver

> μαγκαιβερ συγνωμη κι ολας αλλα πηγαινες γυρευοντας απο την αρχη. Διαβασε απο την αρχη τη συζητηση και δες γιατι προκαλεσες το μνημονιο σου απαντησε στο θεμα σου κι εσυ αμεσως να πας κοντρα στην αποψη της μην τα θελουμε κι ολα δικα μας. απλα λεω αυτο που βλεπω.



ftati , το προβλημα ξεκινησε επειδη η mnimonio εγραψε ' ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΜΑΓΚΑΙΒΕΡ ΣΟΥΡΩΝΕ ' ,( παραγρ. #59 ) εγκρινεις λοιπον ενα μελος να παταει πανω στην ασθενεια του αλλου μελους , με περιπαικτικο τονο , προκειμενου να τον θιξει ?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Mαγκαιβερ ολο σβησε σβησε εισαι..Λοιπον ναι ειπα οταν σουρωνες τι ψηφιζες και τι μορφωτικο επιπεδο ειχες,επειδη τα ανεφερες για αλλους..Θες να μιλησουμε για ναρκωτικα και αλκοολ δλδ ανθρωπινα παθη και αδυναμιες,οταν εσυ δεν εχεις διαχειριστει τις δικες σου αδυναμιες και παθη και προσπαθεις να στησεις ενα πανηγυρι γυρω απο μια φραση μου..Αλλου αυτα λοιπον.

----------


## ftatl

> ftati , το προβλημα ξεκινησε επειδη η mnimonio εγραψε ' ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΜΑΓΚΑΙΒΕΡ ΣΟΥΡΩΝΕ ' ,( παραγρ. #59 ) εγκρινεις λοιπον ενα μελος να παταει πανω στην ασθενεια του αλλου μελους , με περιπαικτικο τονο , προκειμενου να τον θιξει ?


μαλλον απο τη παραγραφο 3# ξεκινησε το προβλημα

----------


## Macgyver

ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΒΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ , ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΤΙΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ MNIMONIO , ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΟΡΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΑΙΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ , ΤΟΝ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΣΜΟ , ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΦΡΑΣΗ ' ΟΤΑΝ ΣΟΥΡΩΝΕ Ο ΜΑΓΚΑΙΒΕΡ ' , ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΣΜΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΑΜΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΜΠΑΣΧΟΝΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ , ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΡΑΞΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΙΛΗΜΜΕΝΩΣ . Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΑΠΟΘΑΡΡΥΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ , ΦΟΒΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΕΝΕΞΗ , ΟΠΩΣ ΣΥΝΕΒΗ ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ . 
ΘΕΩΡΩ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ ΥΨΙΣΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ , ΔΙΟΤΙ ' ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΙΖΕΙ ' ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ , ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ , ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑΧΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ ΤΟΥ ΧΛΕΥΑΣΜΟΥ.

ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΜΗΣ

ΤΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΜΑΓΚΑΙΒΕΡ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

http://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/20...0d8929c4ce.jpg

----------


## marian_m

> ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ
> 
> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΒΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ , ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΤΙΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ MNIMONIO , ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΟΡΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΑΙΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ , ΤΟΝ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΣΜΟ , ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΦΡΑΣΗ ' ΟΤΑΝ ΣΟΥΡΩΝΕ Ο ΜΑΓΚΑΙΒΕΡ ' , ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΣΜΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΑΜΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΜΠΑΣΧΟΝΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ , ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΡΑΞΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΙΛΗΜΜΕΝΩΣ . Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΑΠΟΘΑΡΡΥΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ , ΦΟΒΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΕΝΕΞΗ , ΟΠΩΣ ΣΥΝΕΒΗ ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ . 
> ΘΕΩΡΩ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ ΥΨΙΣΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ , ΔΙΟΤΙ ' ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΙΖΕΙ ' ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ , ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ , ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑΧΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ ΤΟΥ ΧΛΕΥΑΣΜΟΥ.
> 
> ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΜΗΣ
> 
> ΤΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΜΑΓΚΑΙΒΕΡ


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## betelgeuse

Ρε μαγκ ξερεις τι μου αρεσει , που ενω εχουν πρασινησει αυτα που εγραψε το μνημονιο εσυ τα επαναφερεις ....
Αφου θελεις να φαινονται γιατι κανεις αναφορες?????
Α και αυτο το προβλημα που εχεις με το γραψε σβησε να το κοιταξεις.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


 καλο κ αυτο τι αλλο θα διαβασω ακομα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ρε μαγκ ξερεις τι μου αρεσει , που ενω εχουν πρασινησει αυτα που εγραψε το μνημονιο εσυ τα επαναφερεις ....
> Αφου θελεις να φαινονται γιατι κανεις αναφορες?????
> Α και αυτο το προβλημα που εχεις με το γραψε σβησε να το κοιταξεις.


 χα0χα0χα0χα0χα0χαχαχαχαχαχα αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αχαχα απιστευτο σχολιο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ftatl

τι ειναι αυτοι οι ποντοι???

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> τι ειναι αυτοι οι ποντοι???


Πόντοι προειδοποιησης, γιατί δεν είναι σύμφωνα με τους όρους του φόρουμ

----------


## ftatl

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ftatl

*Διαχειριση

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..


γέλασες σε ένα από τα προηγούμενα μου ποστ... Ε λοιπόν κατάλαβες τι παίζουμε..

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..


βασικά εμενα μου έστειλαν για κάτι που δεν έχει ούτε βρισιές μέσα ούτε τίποτα.
Γελάνε και τσιμέντα.

----------


## ftatl

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ftatl

> βασικά εμενα μου έστειλαν για κάτι που δεν έχει ούτε βρισιές μέσα ούτε τίποτα.
> Γελάνε και τσιμέντα.


οτι να ναι δηλαδη!!

----------


## marian_m

> ρε παιδια πως παει το παιχνιδι γραφω κι εγω παραπονο σε γραμματοσειρα 400 και η διαχειριση μοιραζει ποντους???


Να σου πω πώς το φαντάζομαι εγώ.
Η διαχείριση κοιμάται τον ύπνο του δικαίου. Ξαφνικά χτυπάει ο συναγερμός και αναβοσβήνουν φωτάκια. ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ.
Ξυπνάει ο (ευσυνείδητος) διαχειριστής βρίζοντας και αγουροξυπνημένος όπως είναι αλλά και βιαστικός να ξαναγυρίσει στο κρεβάτι του, διαβάζει βιαστικά γιατί έγινε η αναφορά, πρασινίζει αυτά που νομίζει ότι πρέπει (καμιά φορά του ξεφεύγουν και μερικά, αγουροξυπνημένος είπαμε) και περήφανος επειδή έκανε το καθήκον του ξαναγυρνάει στο ύπνο του.
Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Aeon

Παρακαλώ επανέλθετε άμεσα στο θέμα.
Όλα τα άσχετα και προσβλητικά μηνύματα θα διαγραφούν.

Θα ήταν εύκολο να κλειδώσω το θέμα ώστε να λήξει η "ασυναρτησία", όμως προφανώς δεν είναι αυτός ο στόχος του φόρουμ.

ΥΓ1. Ntoubroutza, θα ήταν σκόπιμο πριν ξεκινήσεις τις ειρωνείες, να διαβάσεις το μήνυμα που έλαβες, σχετικά με τον λόγο της "προειδοποίησης".
ΥΓ2. Marian, όταν απλώνεις το δάκτυλο να δείξεις κάποιον, μην ξεχνάς πως τα υπόλοιπα 4 δάκτυλα, εσένα δείχνουν. Να χαρείς λοιπόν, άφησε κατά μέρος τις ειρωνείες και ρίξε μια ματιά στο ιστορικό των μηνυμάτων σου, για να διαπιστώσεις πόσο σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης είναι.

----------


## marian_m

> ΥΓ2. Marian, όταν απλώνεις το δάκτυλο να δείξεις κάποιον, μην ξεχνάς πως τα υπόλοιπα 4 δάκτυλα, εσένα δείχνουν. Να χαρείς λοιπόν, άφησε κατά μέρος τις ειρωνείες και ρίξε μια ματιά στο ιστορικό των μηνυμάτων σου, για να διαπιστώσεις πόσο σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης είναι.


Το ξέρω ότι πολλά μηνύματά μου δεν ακολουθούν τους όρους χρήσης.
Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω όμως ότι στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ, η διαχείριση μοιάζει να επεμβαίνει μόνο μετά από αναφορές παραβλέποντας (ή αγνοώντας) πολλά χειρότερα μηνύματα . Και δεν εξαιρώ τα δικά μου.
Διαφορετικά, πάρα πολλά άλλα μηνύματα θα έπρεπε να έχουν σβηστεί, σε όσους γράφουν greeklish θα έπρεπε να γίνονται κατευθείαν παρατηρήσεις και αν δε συμμορφώνονται να σβήνονται τα μηνύματά τους.
Βλέπω λοιπόν μια αποσπασματική ή/και επιλεκτική παρέμβαση. Δεν υπονοώ, ούτε θα ήθελα να πιστέψω, ότι γίνεται από πρόθεση.
Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου και προσωπικά, ελάχιστα με ενδιαφέρει αν θα έχω προειδοποίηση ή και αποκλεισμό από το φόρουμ.

----------


## Macgyver

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Aeon

Marian,

το φόρουμ έχει 467.000 μηνύματα.
Προφανώς και δεν παρεμβαίνουμε στα πάντα, προφανώς και χάνουμε επεισόδια. 
Ναι, η παρέμβαση είναι αποσπασματική. Όχι, η παρέμβαση δεν είναι επιλεκτική.
Όμως τι σημαίνει αυτό? Πως πρέπει να το παρατήσουμε εντελώς στη μοίρα του, αφού δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε 24 ώρες διαθέσιμοι?

ΥΓ. Σε ότι αφορά τα greeklish, αυτό ακριβώς έγινε παραπάνω με το μέλος ntoubroutza, που αναρωτιόταν γιατί έλαβε προειδοποίηση, αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου τα greeklish, είναι το μικρότερο κακό εδώ μέσα. 

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## marian_m

> Marian,
> το φόρουμ έχει 467.000 μηνύματα.
> Προφανώς και δεν παρεμβαίνουμε στα πάντα, προφανώς και χάνουμε επεισόδια. 
> Ναι, η παρέμβαση είναι αποσπασματική. Όχι, η παρέμβαση δεν είναι επιλεκτική.
> Όμως τι σημαίνει αυτό? Πως πρέπει να το παρατήσουμε εντελώς στη μοίρα του, αφού δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε 24 ώρες διαθέσιμοι?


Αυτή είναι μια απόφαση που προφανώς δεν θα την πάρω εγώ.
Σίγουρα είναι πολλή δουλειά για έναν και μοναδικό ενεργό moderator.
Γιατί κάποιοι μοιάζει να είναι διακοσμητικοί αν όχι ανύπαρκτοι. 
Απλά επισημαίνω, ότι η αποσπασματική παρέμβαση συχνά δημιουργεί λάθος εντυπώσεις.
Καλή συνέχεια κι από μένα.

----------


## Aeon

> Απλά επισημαίνω, ότι η αποσπασματική παρέμβαση συχνά δημιουργεί λάθος εντυπώσεις.
> Καλή συνέχεια κι από μένα.


Το καταλαβαίνω, το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αυτό που λες.
Όμως, αυτές είναι οι δυνάμεις μας και με αυτά τα δεδομένα, κάνουμε ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε και γι΄αυτό, κάθε θετική προδιάθεση και υπεύθυνη στάση από τα μέλη, είναι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτες.

----------


## Macgyver

Αeon , καλη δουλεια , ετσι επρεπε να γινει , κ καλως σβηστηκε κ το δικο μου ποστ .

----------


## ftatl

> Αeon , καλη δουλεια , ετσι επρεπε να γινει , κ καλως σβηστηκε κ το δικο μου ποστ .


εννοειται καλως!!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Εντάξει , θα πω κάτι τελείως άσχετο με το θέμα, έκανα μια ιστορική αναδρομή στο φόρουμ , κατά την περίοδο 2008-2009, εκεί πιστεύω τα μπαρούτια ήταν συνεχώς αναμένα... Έφευγαν βλήματα 8 ίντσες( 203mm) εμείς είμαστε ερασιτέχνες μπροστά στα μεγαθήρια που υπήρχαν τότε.... Χαλαρώστε λοιπόν γιατί υπήρξαν και χειρότερα.... Ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το ξέρω ότι πολλά μηνύματά μου δεν ακολουθούν τους όρους χρήσης.
> Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω όμως ότι στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ, η διαχείριση μοιάζει να επεμβαίνει μόνο μετά από αναφορές παραβλέποντας (ή αγνοώντας) πολλά χειρότερα μηνύματα


 πολες φορες μου εχει τυχει να συναντησω ανθρωπους που εμαθα ακομα απο αυτους η τους εγινα κολιτσιδα τοτε επιδη τους θεωρουσα ικανους να μαθω πραγματα απο αυτους κ παρατηρισα το εξης φαινομενο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εγινα δημοφιλης *χωρις να εχουν κανενα απολυτως ιδιαιτερο προσον*  παρα μονο ενα ταλεντο στην επικοινωνια κ αλλοι που ειχαν ικανοτητες πολυ πιο αξιολογες τελικα να απετυχαν στο να γινουν δημοφιλης επιδη δε προσεχαν το τροπο που μιλαγαν 

ακουγετε παραξενο το ξερω αλλα οτιδηποτε κ να κανεις φαινετε να υπερισχυεις περισσοτερο το ποσο ικανος εισαι στους ελιγμους κ στο μπλαμπλα παρα το αν εχεις οντος δικιο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το ιδιο ακριβως φαινομενο διαπιστωσα κ στη ζωγραφικη παρατηρισα οτι εχει μεγαλυτερη σημασια να εισαι ικανος να δημιουργησεις μια οφθαλμαπατη που να κανει καπιον απλα να νομιζει οτι αυτο που βλεπει εχει βαθος η ειναι αναγλυφο παρα αν ειναι ισες η γραμες η υπαρχουν λαθη στη σχεδιαση 

θυμαμαι πχ καποτε παλια που πηγενα σε ενα εργαστηρι ζωγραφικης κ σχεδιαζα οπως να ναι χωρις να βλεπω καν αν αυτο που εχω σχεδιασει ειναι ισιο η αν ειναι αρκετα συμετρικο αλλα σκεφτομουν ενα τροπο να φτιαξω ενα πυκνο χρωμα αρκετα συμπαγες που εμιαζε πολυ να εχει ογκο

κ θυμαμαι ολο μου ελεγε η δασκαλα καθονται ολοι κ σε θαυμαζουν αλλα δε ξερουν το μυστικο σου κ αυτη ολο καθομουν κ την εγραφα κ οτι κ αν ελεγε δε με ενδιεφερε κ ενω υπηρχαν αλλοι που προσπαθουσαν περισσοτερο ολο εμενα κοιταγαν.

κ ολο μου λεγε η δασκαλα θα σταματησεις να ζωγραφιζεις ετσι στο περιπου κ γω της ελεγα ναι αμε βεβαιως κ την ειρωνευομουν.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Εντάξει , θα πω κάτι τελείως άσχετο με το θέμα, έκανα μια ιστορική αναδρομή στο φόρουμ , κατά την περίοδο 2008-2009, εκεί πιστεύω τα μπαρούτια ήταν συνεχώς αναμένα... Έφευγαν βλήματα 8 ίντσες( 203mm) εμείς είμαστε ερασιτέχνες μπροστά στα μεγαθήρια που υπήρχαν τότε.... Χαλαρώστε λοιπόν γιατί υπήρξαν και χειρότερα.... Ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί..


Εδω στηθηκε ενα πανηγυρι ανευ λογου..Να το εθεσα ακομψα?Μπορει ναι..Τουλαχιστον εχω το θαρρος της γνωμης μου,δεν σβηνω οτι γραφω κανοντας μετα τον Ιαπωνα και φυσικα δεν ηθελα σε καμια περιπτωση να προκαλεσω κατι τετοιο.Εγω βλεπω οτι η φραση μου υπαρχει ακομα στα πρακτικα (λολ) της συζητησης,διοτι μετα απο αυτη ακολουθουσε και ενα ερωτημα ουσιας για εμενα..Γιατι οταν μιλαμε για ουσιες και οινοπνευματα και ευαλωτους ανθρωπους,δεν χωρανε πολιτικες πεποιθησεις,μορφωτικο επιπεδο και στοχοποιηση μιας γενιας κανοντας παλι τον Ιαπωνα λες και δεν υπηρξα ξερω'γω μεσα στο προβλημα..Αυτα και αυτια!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Αeon , καλη δουλεια , ετσι επρεπε να γινει , κ καλως σβηστηκε κ το δικο μου ποστ .


Η μιση απολαυση ειναι στο γλειψιμο...Που ελεγε και η διαφημιση :)

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Marian,
> 
> το φόρουμ έχει 467.000 μηνύματα.
> Προφανώς και δεν παρεμβαίνουμε στα πάντα, προφανώς και χάνουμε επεισόδια. 
> Ναι, η παρέμβαση είναι αποσπασματική. Όχι, η παρέμβαση δεν είναι επιλεκτική.
> Όμως τι σημαίνει αυτό? Πως πρέπει να το παρατήσουμε εντελώς στη μοίρα του, αφού δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε 24 ώρες διαθέσιμοι?
> 
> ΥΓ. Σε ότι αφορά τα greeklish, αυτό ακριβώς έγινε παραπάνω με το μέλος ntoubroutza, που αναρωτιόταν γιατί έλαβε προειδοποίηση, αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου τα greeklish, είναι το μικρότερο κακό εδώ μέσα. 
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια.


ok :) 
έχω 1000 μηνύματα και τα τελευταία 10 το πολύ να είναι greeklish και ζήτησα συγγνώμη από την αρχή γιατί έχω ένα θέμα με τον υπολογιστή και γράφω με μετατροπέα.
Σε άλλο θέμα δεκτη,σε αυτό είναι κάπως άκυρη και δεν ειρωνεύτηκα 

Δεν το συνεχίζω όμως παρόλο που δε με ενδιαφέρει το ban... 

Καλή συνεχεια...

----------


## Macgyver

> πολες φορες μου εχει τυχει να συναντησω ανθρωπους που εμαθα ακομα απο αυτους η τους εγινα κολιτσιδα τοτε επιδη τους θεωρουσα ικανους να μαθω πραγματα απο αυτους κ παρατηρισα το εξης φαινομενο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εγινα δημοφιλης *χωρις να εχουν κανενα απολυτως ιδιαιτερο προσον*  παρα μονο ενα ταλεντο στην επικοινωνια κ αλλοι που ειχαν ικανοτητες πολυ πιο αξιολογες τελικα να απετυχαν στο να γινουν δημοφιλης επιδη δε προσεχαν το τροπο που μιλαγαν 
> 
> ακουγετε παραξενο το ξερω αλλα οτιδηποτε κ να κανεις φαινετε να υπερισχυεις περισσοτερο το ποσο ικανος εισαι στους ελιγμους κ στο μπλαμπλα παρα το αν εχεις οντος δικιο



Aλεξανδρε , πολυ ευστοχη η παρατηρηση σου . Στοχω πει , εισαι πολυ εξυπνο παιδι . Οσο για το ποστ σου #115 , δειχνει οτι εισαι και επιμων ανθρωπος , το οποιο και θεωρω σημαντικο προσον για να επιτυχεις . Μην ακους τις κακες γλωσσες , παντα θα υπαρχει φθονος για αυτους που ξεχωριζουν , που εδω που τα λεμε , ξερεις τι αλλο μαρεσει σε σενα , περα απο το ταλεντο σου στο σχεδιο , οτι δεν ιδρωνει το αυτακι σου , οτι και να σου σερνουν !! πως μπορεις και τα καταφερνεις .......ΥΓ. Μου ξαναστελνεις σε παρακαλω εκεινα τα υπεροχα σχεδια , διοτι κατα λαθος τα εσβησα .

----------


## Macgyver

> ΥΓ2. Marian, όταν απλώνεις το δάκτυλο να δείξεις κάποιον, μην ξεχνάς πως τα υπόλοιπα 4 δάκτυλα, εσένα δείχνουν. Να χαρείς λοιπόν, άφησε κατά μέρος τις ειρωνείες και ρίξε μια ματιά στο ιστορικό των μηνυμάτων σου, για να διαπιστώσεις πόσο σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης είναι.




Aυτο το ξαναανεβαζω ως απαντηση/χαρακτηρισμο/ποιον του μελους Μαριαμ. .

----------


## giorgos panou

θα αναφερθώ σχετικα με το θεμα! ηταν πολύ ευστοχο θεμα κι αδικιθηκε από τα μηνυματα για παρεξηγήσεις! ειδικα από ένα καταποντιστηκο για τον ελληνικο λαο ξευδονυμο,αλλα θα μπω στο θεμα!
Αποψημου είναι ότι οι γονεις φερουν τερστισ ευθυνη για το χαρακτήρα των παιδιων τους! αυτό όμως δε σημαινει ότι σαν θα είναι ενηλικες τα οποια αδικηματα τους εχουν να κανουν με το αν ηταν καλη η μαμα! 
Αυτό το θεμα το πως δλδη επιρεαζωντε τα μικρα παιδια είναι τεραστιο θεμα οπου η ιατρικη κοινοτητα ακομα δεν εχει καταληξει! ουτε οι φιλοσοφοι και οι κοινωνιολογοι! Αυτό το θεμα επιρεασαι κι την ιδεολογια των ναζοι! η πιο παλλια τα γνωστα παιδομαζοματα που σκοτωναν τους γονεις τους χωρις κανεναν ενδιασμο! αρα?? δειχνει ότι οι ανθρωποι δεν εχουμε τοσο μεγαλο "δεσιμο"με το αιμαμας! πιο πολύ σημασια εχει αυτος που μας μεγαλωνει! αυτος που μας φερνει τα πρωτα ερεθυσματα!που μας μαθαινει τι είναι το καλο κι τι είναι το κακο!!
σχετικα με την αλητεια!διοτις δεν είναι παντα μαζι,δλδη οποιος πινει ναρκωτικα δεν παει να πει ότι είναι κι αλητης!για παραδηγμα εγω!!τοσα χρονια επινα ναρκωτικα δεν νιωθω αλητης! ουτε βιασα καμια κοπελα!!ουτε σκοτωσα κανενα ανθρωπο!ουτε μπηκα σε τραπεζα με καλασνικοφ! Βεβαια πολλοι αλητες κανουν χρηση! αλλα υπαρχουν κι μεγα αλητες που είναι με γραβάτες κι το κακο που κανουν είναι τεραστιο! κι επιρεαζει πολλους ανθρώπους ταυτόχρονα!
Παντος το να πεσει καποιος στα σκληρα ναρκωτικα,δλδη να παθει πολυτοξικομανια ακομα δεν είναι ιατρικα εξηγισημο! πολλοι πιστευουν ,ιδικα οι γιατροι ότι υπαρχει προδιαθεση,ότι σχεδόν γεννιεσαι με αυτό,κι ότι το περιβαλονσου απλα ειτε το καθηστερει, ειτε το κανει να είναι σε μικρο η σε πολύ μεγαλο σταδιο! σπανια την γλητωνεις όμως! -ετσι λενε αυτοι- 
Από την αλλοι πιστευετε ότι κανεις δεν εχει γεννηθεί να γινει χρηστης! ότι ολοι μας εχουμε κοινο θεμα με τις εξαρτησεις ουσιων! ότι μονο το περιβαλον που μεγαλωνουμε,μονο οι συνθηκες μπορουν να μας επιρεασουν !
Προσωπικα πιστευω το πρωτο! κι από την δικημου φαση δλδη,οπου το περιβαλον που μεγαλοσα δεν ειχε καθολου σχεση με ναρκωτικα!ουτε με εσπρωχνε προς τα εκει! απεναντίας ειχα μια πολύ υγειες οικογενεια,που μου εμαθαν ότι τα ναρκωτικα κανουν κακο!αρα? το ότι εμπλεξα με ουσιες κι όπως μου ειπαν καποιοι γιατροι υπηρχε μεσα μου, ότι αργα η γρηγορα θα επεφτα σε καποια εξαρτηση! εν ολιγις είμαι ψυχιατρικα με προδιαθεση,εχς δλδη πρόβλημα οπου θα το γλητωνα μονο αν μικρο με πηγαιναν σε καποιον ψυχιατρο κι αυτος το δουλευε σωστα ώστε να μην πεσω στις εξαρτησεις!όμως παρα το ότι με πηγαν οι δικοιμου σε ηλικα των 12 -13 σε γιατρο αυτος δεν επεμενε να κανω συνεδριες, παρα το ότι αυτος ο γιατρος μετα εγινε μεγαλος κι τρανος -εβγαλε κι βιβλια- σχετικα με τις εξαρτησεις ναρκωτικών! απλα, ισως εμενα σε άλλες εξαρτησεις! διοτι το πρόβλημα, η ασθενεια είναι στην εξαρτηση γενικα! κι όχι κάθε αυτου στις εξαρτησεις ναρκωτικών! επρεπε να θεραπευσω την αναγκημου να εξαρτιέμαι!οπως κι ότι εξαρτησεις παθαινω σε ερωτικες μου σχεσεις! ηη σε αλλα πολύ πιο μικρα θεματα!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

οι γονεις ειναι ενας παραγοντας(μικρος κατα την αποψη μου)...το ολο θεμα ειναι το παιδι αμα δει κατι ακραιο τι θα σκεφτει εκεινη την στιγμη...μεγαλητερος παραγωντας ειναι η παρεα,αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως οτι καποιος θα παρασυρει το παιδι σου,στην τελικη μπορει το παιδι σου να παρασυρει την παρεα του.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Εγώ πάλι, πιστεύω ότι οι γονείς παίζουν πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο στην διαμόρφωση της προσωπικότητας και της σχέσης του ανθρώπου με τις διάφορες εξαρτήσεις. Η αίσθηση αυτοεκτίμησης και η ικανότητα να ανταπεξέρχεσαι σε δύσκολες συναισθηματικές καταστάσεις είναι κάτι που διαμορφώνεται από την βρεφική και την πρώιμη παιδική ηλικία.

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

όχι δεν φταίνε απαραίτητα οι γονείς... Ναι, πολλοί κάνουν λάθη, δεν δείχνουν την απαραίτητη προσοχή, δεν είναι κοντά στα παιδιά τους κτλ αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν υπάρχει σχολή γονέων που την τελειώνεις και γίνεσαι ειδικός στα παιδαγωγικά. Και θα το τεκμηριώσω ως εξής. Πώς βλέπουμε στην ίδια οικογένεια το ενα παιδί πχ. να είναι επιμελές, διαβαστερό και ήσυχο ενώ το αλλο να είναι αντιδραστικό και πιο ανήχυχο πνεύμα? Με την ίδια διαπαιδαγώγηση δεν ανατρέφονται, στο ίδιο περιβάλλον δεν μεγαλώνουν? Αλλά παίζει ρόλο και η προσωπικότητα του κάθε παιδιού αλλά και όσα φέρνει η ζωή που κακά τα ψέματα δεν μπορούμε να τα προβλέψουμε πχ. κακές παρέες, κρυφές συναντήσεις των παιδιών με άτομα που δεν εγκρίνουν κτλ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου όλα παίζουν ρόλο, είναι ένας συνδυασμός παραγόντων... 

Οι γονείς δεν είναι θεοί να είναι τέλειοι -ας κάνουν. λοιπόν, ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούν με πολύ αγάπη και ας έχουν από μπουν στον κόπο να γνωρίσουν ουσιαστικά τα παιδιά τους γιατί μόνο έτσι θα πάρουν χαμπάρι νωρίς αν κάτι στραβό πάει να συμβεί..

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

by the way, ωραίο θέμα για συζήτηση. Με εχει απασχολήσει κι εμένα σαν σκέψη

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

> Εγώ πάλι, πιστεύω ότι οι γονείς παίζουν πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο στην διαμόρφωση της προσωπικότητας και της σχέσης του ανθρώπου με τις διάφορες εξαρτήσεις. Η αίσθηση αυτοεκτίμησης και η ικανότητα να ανταπεξέρχεσαι σε δύσκολες συναισθηματικές καταστάσεις είναι κάτι που διαμορφώνεται από την βρεφική και την πρώιμη παιδική ηλικία.


πολύ σωστό

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=giorgos panou;518333]θα αναφερθώ σχετικα με το θεμα! ηταν πολύ ευστοχο θεμα κι αδικιθηκε από τα μηνυματα για παρεξηγήσεις!
σχετικα με την αλητεια!διοτις δεν είναι παντα μαζι,δλδη οποιος πινει ναρκωτικα δεν παει να πει ότι είναι κι αλητης!για παραδηγμα εγω!!τοσα χρονια επινα ναρκωτικα δεν νιωθω αλητης! ουτε βιασα καμια κοπελα!!ουτε σκοτωσα κανενα ανθρωπο!ουτε μπηκα σε τραπεζα με καλασνικοφ! Βεβαια πολλοι αλητες κανουν χρηση! αλλα υπαρχουν κι μεγα αλητες που είναι με γραβάτες κι το κακο που κανουν είναι τεραστιο! κι επιρεαζει πολλους ανθρώπους ταυτόχρονα!


Γιωργο , επειδη ανοιξα εγω το θρεντ , εχεις δικιο , ηταν λαθος μου να μπλεξω την κατηγορια ' αλητες ' με την κατηγορια΄' ναρκομανεις ' . Ετερον εκατερον .

----------


## 66psy

φυσει και ανατροφη.. υπαρχουν παιδια με χειριστους γονεις που ομως τα καταφεραν μια χαρα και επισης παιδια με αριστους γονεις που πηραν λαθος δρομο.. παντως το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον επηρεαζει το παιδι αναμφιβολα!! ειναι ομως και η ιδιοσυγκρασια και το DNA που δυσκολα αλλαζουν.. παντως αν θες περεταιρω συμβουλες μπορεις να διαβασεις βιβλια αναπτυξιακης ψυχολογιας

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Η ανατροφη παιζει μεγαλο ρολο,αλλα ακομα πιο σημαντικο ειναι το γενικοτερο κοινωνικο περιβαλλον,γιατι αυτο με τη σειρα του καθοριζει την οικογενειακη καταστροφη.Πχ ενας που ζει σε μια μουσουλμανικη χωρα,οσο ανοιχτομυαλος και αν ειναι,θα μεγαλωσει τα παιδια του πολυ πιο συντηρητικα και απο τον πιο συντηρητικο χριστιανο.

Πιστευω οι σημαντικοτεροι παραγοντες ειναι:
α)Η ελλειψη ενδιαφεροντων-απομακρυνση απο πολιτισμο και αθλητισμο
β)Ελλειψη προτυπων και αξιων
γ)Αποξενωση-αδυναμια δημιουργιας ουσιαστικων σχεσεων
δ)Οικονομικα προβληματα

Τα παραπανω σε αλλον θα βγουν ως καταθλιψη,σε εναν αλλον ως αλκοολισμος,σε ενα τριτο ως εξαρτηση απο τα ναρκωτικα,ο τεταρτος θα παει στα γηπεδα να τα σπαει κλπ.Πιστευω ζουμε σε ενα αρρωστο περιβαλλον,και μια μεγαλη μεριδα των συνανθρωπων μας,θα μπει σε σκοτεινους δρομους (τα ναρκωτικα ειναι μονο ο πιο σκοτεινος απο αυτους).

ΥΓ Δε δινω συγχωροχαρτι στους γονεις των εξαρτημενων,και ο καθε γονιος εχει ευθυνη για το παιδι του,αλλα δε μπορει ποτε να ελεγξει 100% την πορεια του.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> όχι δεν φταίνε απαραίτητα οι γονείς... Ναι, πολλοί κάνουν λάθη, δεν δείχνουν την απαραίτητη προσοχή, δεν είναι κοντά στα παιδιά τους κτλ αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν υπάρχει σχολή γονέων που την τελειώνεις και γίνεσαι ειδικός στα παιδαγωγικά. Και θα το τεκμηριώσω ως εξής. Πώς βλέπουμε στην ίδια οικογένεια το ενα παιδί πχ. να είναι επιμελές, διαβαστερό και ήσυχο ενώ το αλλο να είναι αντιδραστικό και πιο ανήχυχο πνεύμα? Με την ίδια διαπαιδαγώγηση δεν ανατρέφονται, στο ίδιο περιβάλλον δεν μεγαλώνουν? Αλλά παίζει ρόλο και η προσωπικότητα του κάθε παιδιού αλλά και όσα φέρνει η ζωή που κακά τα ψέματα δεν μπορούμε να τα προβλέψουμε πχ. κακές παρέες, κρυφές συναντήσεις των παιδιών με άτομα που δεν εγκρίνουν κτλ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου όλα παίζουν ρόλο, είναι ένας συνδυασμός παραγόντων... 
> 
> Οι γονείς δεν είναι θεοί να είναι τέλειοι -ας κάνουν. λοιπόν, ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούν με πολύ αγάπη και ας έχουν από μπουν στον κόπο να γνωρίσουν ουσιαστικά τα παιδιά τους γιατί μόνο έτσι θα πάρουν χαμπάρι νωρίς αν κάτι στραβό πάει να συμβεί..


Το "φταίξιμο" δεν ανήκει αποκλειστικά στους γονείς γιατί ένα μέρος της ψυχολογίας των γονιών οφείλεται στους γονείς των γονιών. Μεταφέρονται τα λάθη από τη μία γενιά στην άλλη. 
Επίσης, να σου πω ότι οι γονείς ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ δεν φέρονται το ίδιο σε κάθε παιδί μέσα στην οικογένεια. Γι αυτό και υπάρχουν στερεότυπα συμπεριφοράς πρώτου, δευτέρου, τρίτου παιδιού,ή παιδιού που έχει έρθει τελευταίο μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Συνήθως, το πρώτο παιδί είναι πιο υπεύθυνο," ο μεγάλος αδελφός", είναι πιο συνεπής ως μαθητής, ως εργαζόμενος κλπ, παρατήρησέ το. Κι αυτό γιατί όπως λένε οι ψυχολόγοι το πρώτο παιδί έχει το άγχος να ανταποκριθεί στις προσδοκίες των γονιών του. Οι γονείς στο πρώτο παιδί έχουν το άγχος ποτέ θα περπατήσει, πότε θα μιλήσει, για την υγεία του, για το αν θα μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στο σχολείο. Αυτό το παιδί το εισπράττει συναισθηματικά και το κάνει βίωμά του με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται πιο υπεύθυνο και πιο ευάλωτο στο άγχος. Πολλές φορές οι γονείς του επιμερίζουν και την επιμέλεια, την προσοχή και την φροντίδα των άλλων μικρότερων αδελφών που και αυτό προσθέτει χαρακτηριστικά ηγέτη. Το δεύτερο παιδί είναι συνήθως το πιο φυσιολογικό γιατί το άγχος των γονιών είναι μικρότερο για την φροντίδα του και δεν αγχώνεται τόσο με το να αισθάνεται το κέντρο της προσοχής όλων. Επίσης, τα τελευταία παιδιά μεγαλώνουν με χαλαρότητα στην διαπαιδαγώγηση και με λιγότερη αυστηρότητα. Χώρια ότι κάποιοι γονείς έχουν συμπάθειες, αδυναμίες σε κάποια από τα παιδιά τους έναντι των υπολοίπων.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Επίσης, πιστεύω ότι οι διάφοροι εθισμοί (μαζί και τα ναρκωτικά) δεν έχουν να κάνουν και πολύ με την διαπαιδαγώγηση γιατί δεν είναι θέμα μεταβίβασης αξιών από τους γονείς προς τα παιδιά αλλά θέμα εντελώς ψυχολογικό. Όταν ένα παιδί αισθάνεται καλυμμένο συναισθηματικά δεν θα αναζητήσεις "φυγές" από την πραγματικότητα, συμπληρώματα ευτυχίας ή αίολα στηρίγματα.

----------


## καθρεπτης

Για να πω την αλήθεια διάβασα μέχρι την σελίδα 3... και τα υπόλοιπα αύριο...

Άποψη μου είναι πως για την συμπεριφορά και τις επιλογές των παιδιών ευθύνονται σαφώς οι γονείς... Δεν ξυπνάει μια μέρα ένας έφηβος και πλακώνει τους συμμαθητές του στο ξύλο ή ότι άλλο... συνήθως είναι ένας έφηβος που ξύπναγε κάθε μέρα ως επιθετικό παιδάκι και ίσως υπερκινητικό πιο πριν... και οι γονείς του αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό δεν το έστρεψαν προς σωστή κατεύθυνση... αυτό στην περίπτωση που γεννήθηκε με την προδιάθεση, γιατί υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που οι συμπεριφορά αναπτύσσεται χωρίς να υπάρχει προδιάθεση.

Για τα ναρκωτικά τώρα, που δεν είναι συνώνυμα της αλητείας, παρόλο που οι περισσότεροι χρήστες καταφεύγουν συχνά σε παράνομες πράξεις κι εκεί οι γονείς ευθύνονται και σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό μάλιστα... 
"Ο κάθε χρήστης είναι διαφορετικός. Υπάρχουν χρήστες απ' ολες τις κοινωνικές τάξεις, απ' ολα τα μορφωτικά επίπεδα, σε όλες τις ηλικίες και από τα δύο φύλλα. Ο κάθε χρήστης είναι μοναδικός και διαφορετικός απ' όλους τους υπόλοιπους... Δύο μόνο κοινά έχουν όλοι οι χρήστες: είναι περισσότερο ευαίσθητοι απ' τα άλλα μέλη της κοινωνίας και έχουν μεγαλώσει χωρίς όρια. Αν δεν συνυπάρχουν αυτές οι δύο προυπόθεσεις δεν υπάρχει χρήστης."

----------


## Antreas MpR

Προφανώς και φταίνε οι γονείς(+κοινωνία). 
Το άτομο το ίδιο,δεν ευθύνεται για τίποτα. 
Ποτε. 
Είναι σαν σκύλος,ότι των εκπαιδεύεις κάνει.

----------


## δελφίνι

Νομίζω ότι δεν φταίνε οι γονείς.

----------


## καθρεπτης

> Προφανώς και φταίνε οι γονείς(+κοινωνία). 
> Το άτομο το ίδιο,δεν ευθύνεται για τίποτα. 
> Ποτε. 
> Είναι σαν σκύλος,ότι των εκπαιδεύεις κάνει.


Εκλαμβανω το μήνυμα σου ως ειρωνικό και λέω πως αν μιλάμε για ενήλικο άτομο προφανώς και ευθύνεται το άτομο και εξ ολοκλήρου μάλιστα για την συμπεριφόρα του, άσχετα από που την έχει πάρει... Επειδή όμως μιλαμε για παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ πως σε ένα 6χρονο που πλακώνει τους συμμαθητές του, σε ένα 10χρονο που καπνίζει, σε ένα 14χρονο που παίρνει ναρκωτικά, σε ένα 13χρονο που έχει ερωτική σχέση με 20χρονο οι γονείς δεν φέρουν ευθύνη, και σχεδόν όλη την ευθύνη. Και να θυμίσω πως το θέμα αναφέρεται σε παιδιά, δηλαδή μέχρι 16 χρονών τραβηγμένα απ' τα μαλλιά... 
Το πως φέρεσαι βέβαια μέχρι τα 16 σου, είναι καθοριστικό και για την ενήλικη συμπεριφορά σου.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Έχω γνωστή μου που ο αδελφός της είναι πολλά χρόνια στα ναρκωτικά. Μου είπε πώς από τα τέσσερα παιδιά στην οικογένεια αυτός ήταν το καλύτερο και το πιο ευαίσθητο (και το μόνο που έμπλεξε με ουσίες). Ο πατέρας της οικογένειας... Αχαρακτήριστος!

----------


## Remedy

> Έχω γνωστή μου που ο αδελφός της είναι πολλά χρόνια στα ναρκωτικά. Μου είπε πώς από τα τέσσερα παιδιά στην οικογένεια αυτός ήταν το καλύτερο και το πιο ευαίσθητο (και το μόνο που έμπλεξε με ουσίες). Ο πατέρας της οικογένειας... Αχαρακτήριστος!


κι εγω ξερω μια τετοια οικογενεια με 4 παιδια και μονο ενας στα ναρκωτικα (παλια). νομιζω οτι το προβλημα ηταν οτι δεν μπορεσαν να εχουν ουσιαστικη επαφη με το παιδι τους. και ο πιο ευαισθητος και ο πιο εξυπνος ηταν.
βεβαια δεν ειχε πολλους περιορισμους σαν παιδι. αλητεψε αρκετα, πριν βρει κωλοπαρεες και πεσει με τα μουτρα στην ηρωινη. ευτυχως γλυτωσε, τελικα.

----------

